# Are CPFers starting to lose interest in AA based lights?



## Handlobraesing (Mar 18, 2008)

Not much discussion on AA based flashlights lately, such as Mini Mag® 2/3 AA, Energizer® Hard Case swivel head and the like.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm still waiting for a 2xAA turbo head fenix...


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 18, 2008)

you need to wait for surefire to come out with an AA type, garuanteed to have about 10,000 posts within one day. Im waiting on my NDI..

Crenshaw


----------



## gadgetnerd (Mar 18, 2008)

Actually I remain very interested in the perfect 1xAA light. Not much bigger than a 123, almost as bright, cheaper batteries etc etc. Fenix L1D-Q5, Proton Pro come close but no cigar, the NDI looks great but I don't (can't) own one yet. As I've stated before, I just need HDS or Novatac to make a1xAA version of their lights and my torch collecting days would just about be over


----------



## Rzr800 (Mar 18, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> you need to wait for surefire to come out with an AA type, garuanteed to have about 10,000 posts within one day. *Im waiting on my NDI*..
> Crenshaw


 
Lotsa irony there for us Americans with the latter CPFM thread garnering over 1800 posts; 130 some odd thousand views; more orders than they can fill...and all engineered by who?...a company that nobody had even _heard of_ not 6 months ago.

I'm not sure that CPFers have lost interest; yet a lot of folks like myself have just saved one _heck_ of a lot of money on decent torches from innovators such as Edgetac and Zebralight. 
Not bashing SF at all; as I have a Guardian and a 12ZM...yet neither of these much more reasonably priced AA lights purchased recently have let me down to date and have left me pretty satisfied (for now).


----------



## Tronic (Mar 18, 2008)

I am still very interested. The NDI is very close to my perfect AA based lights.


----------



## adamlau (Mar 18, 2008)

Not interested in AA powered lights at all :thumbsdow . Single CR123A torches are the minimum these days for me  ...


----------



## Bunk3r (Mar 18, 2008)

in this recent (still ongoing) poll: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/192178
AAs are currently at 56.18% with the next popular been CR123A's at 15.73% out of 89 voters so far. so they are still the most popular, i havent looked to see if there was a similar poll last year to see if they are less popular now than they were then though.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 18, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> you need to wait for surefire to come out with an AA type, garuanteed to have about 10,000 posts within one day....
> 
> Crenshaw


 
And 9,999 of those posts will be how it's a hoax because no one would ever believe that Surefire would make such a light. :huh:


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 18, 2008)

Rzr800 said:


> Lotsa irony there for us Americans with the latter CPFM thread garnering over 1800 posts; 130 some odd thousand views; more orders than they can fill...and all engineered by who?...a company that nobody had even _heard of_ not 6 months ago.
> 
> I'm not sure that CPFers have lost interest; yet a lot of folks like myself have just saved one _heck_ of a lot of money on decent torches from innovators such as Edgetac and Zebralight.
> Not bashing SF at all; as I have a Guardian and a 12ZM...yet neither of these much more reasonably priced AA lights purchased recently have let me down to date and have left me pretty satisfied (for now).



I guess that happens when something as revolutionary as the NDI comes out. Forward, 130 odd torch lumens, HAIII,infinintely selectable brightness levels...the only thing it can reallyl improve on is how bright it can go, and that depends on the emitters.



Monocrom said:


> And 9,999 of those posts will be how it's a hoax because no one would ever believe that Surefire would make such a light. :huh:



and ill bet size15s will post ONE time with " :devil: " and then leave everything to speculation.

Crenshaw


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes.... I *do *believe Al would have the last laugh.


----------



## yaesumofo (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Are Capers starting to lose interest in AA based lights?*

It isn't going to happen. Surefire is not going to make a AA light any time soon. It doesn't fit. It just doesn't fit. Think about it.

OK AA flashlights?
Well all in all their are only 3 or 4 which are of any interest or are any good.
The Fenix, the old ARC,
the Mag AA with a pill and an optic.
That's about it.
The AA form factor is pretty boring.
the form factor to too big 

OK so why aren't there more AA formfactor flashlights?
Bask in the day they used to make lights which held 3 AA side by side to make the 4.5 volts the Lumen Lux III emitters liked. they ran pretty flat and produced a pretty good beam depending on the reflector.
ok so what about a single cell light?
well a boost driver is required so we have to spend some dough to do that. In order to but a decent optic in there or reflector you need to make a head which is will hold the necessary components that needs to be engineered. $$

So really there is a lot of work involved. like I said the ARC AA was pretty popular. They did not stay in production for long. 
IMHO the 2 AA flashlight is too long forget about the Mag 3xAA how silly is that thing? They did that just so they could run an led? Why?
I guess the answer to your question is YES we have a long time ago.
IMHO about the best AA flashlight available is the Fenix L1D-rebel this thing (the rebel version) puts out 90 lumens. A good start for a AA formfactor flashlight. This is a state of the art light with a good driver and good emitter.

My feeling on the topic is there is a lot more interest in smaller flashlights, smaller and higher power (perceived) lights. I have some TINY lights which are Brighter than hell. the AA form factor is just a little to be to be en vogue.
Sorry to ramble on.
The AA flashlight has fallen out of fashion on the CPF. We seem to only be interested in the brightest possible flashlights with the longest possible runtime with perfect beams which will both reach out and touch the face of George Washington on Mt Rushmore and singlehandedly fill the MSG with enough light to play 50 minutes of basketball.
See where I am going? I know it is crazy and ridiculous.
BUT that is where I see us pushing towards. we want it all and we want it CHEAP. That is one thing I have noticed on the CPF the complete shift by a group who did not care about how much a light cost. to a group interested in seeking out the best deals on the cheapest quality Chinese crap from deal extreme. 
Back in the "old" days of the cpf. the "cheap" Chinese crap was all but ignored unless it looked like it would make a good host for a great light Ala MrBulk.
So no we aren't interested in AA lights at not lights which cost more than $50.00 and we are interested in the cheapest crap we can find.
The CPF has lost interest in true community development and gained an interest in hi profit making projects made in titanium.
Sorry I will stop now....
Yaesumofo





Monocrom said:


> And 9,999 of those posts will be how it's a hoax because no one would ever believe that Surefire would make such a light. :huh:


----------



## Handlobraesing (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Are Capers starting to lose interest in AA based lights?*

Go back to 2006... and Streamlight 4AA Luxeon was a HUGE hit. Now, everyone seems to be talking about CR123 lights, then 18650 Li-ion the last month or two.


----------



## parnass (Mar 18, 2008)

People talk about the newest products. The most recent wave of new lights includes those by Surefire, Inova, HDS (Twisty), and First Light USA. They all employ CR123A batteries.

When the next batch of new AA lights are announced, people will discuss them, too.


----------



## Robocop (Mar 18, 2008)

I never really thought about it much but now that Handlo brings the topic up I realize I never use my AA based lights much and cant remember the last time I bought one. 

I do remember being very pleased with the original Fenix L1P and a few 2-AA extensions for some older lights but really dont use them much anymore. I have several Arc LS models also with the 2-AA extension tube and always use the 123 twisty rather than the AA body.

I see many members now leaning towards the very small AAA models as well as the 18650 or even the smaller Li/Ion cells. It does seem as if the AA just doesnt fit anywhere in the scale now. With more efficient emitters and multiple modes one can get pretty good runtime as well as brightness from a single AAA cell. 

Once I discovered the advantages of Li/Ion based lights using smaller cells with more power I kind of kept that trend up for my personal tastes. I have a few rechargeable Li/Ion AA cells also and do not use them much either as once again I have several AAA lights that are equally as bright while being smaller.

I have always thought any AA size light was too large for keychain carry and have yet to see any AA based light perform well enough for duty carry. I tried to EDC my Ultra-G long ago and found out it just did not feel right on my keys or even in my pocket.


----------



## mwaldron (Mar 18, 2008)

I would love to get an NDI, but I kept spending all my money on A2's over at CPFM, and my next purchase will likely be a 6P.

The NDI and Arc-AAA are really high on my list though, the promise of no hassle free lumens thanks to Eneloops is very alluring. I'll probably switch my EDC Fenix P2D over to the AA body for a while to see what it's like once it's current CR123 dries up.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Mar 18, 2008)

AAA cell based lights like the Fenix L0D CE Q4 are amazingly bright in such a small package that they suffice for most EDC purposes. Run time at medium and low outputs is more than adequate. AA-based light are just a tad too big for pocket or keychain use.

If you need brighter light or longer run time, CR123 lights are better than AA with less weight; the form factor is more comfortable in the pocket too.


----------



## Daekar (Mar 18, 2008)

That's funny... because I find myself carrying my L2D-CE on its holster every day, and both of my headlamps (which get used at least once a week, if not more often to save on the electric bill and have fun) take AA cells. The other lights I use most often are my D-mini w/18650 tube, my Wolf-Eyes Thunder (2x18650), and my L0D-CE. Guess that's pretty inconclusive... I don't think AA's are dead. :twothumbs


----------



## Handlobraesing (Mar 18, 2008)

I want a headlamp that can take a common, generic square digital camera battery... like a 3.7v 1230mAh Lenmar.


----------



## ltiu (Mar 18, 2008)

I found my self grabbing a generation 2 Inova X1 yesterday from Target, on sale for $13. I got the last one in the store. In my opinion, the gen 2 X1 is the best general purpose low cost 1xAA light.


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 18, 2008)

I do a lot of work in the field and have made an effort to ensure that nearly all of my electrical field gear uses NiMH rechargeable AA batteries to ensure that I always have batteries for any device I need at the moment without having to carry multiple types of spare batteries.

If it doesn't take AA's, it has to be an incredible piece of equipment with no alternative AA version for me to justify carrying special batteries.


----------



## mwaldron (Mar 18, 2008)

YuccaPatrol said:


> I do a lot of work in the field and have made an effort to ensure that nearly all of my electrical field gear uses NiMH rechargeable AA batteries to ensure that I always have batteries for any device I need at the moment without having to carry multiple types of spare batteries.
> 
> If it doesn't take AA's, it has to be an incredible piece of equipment with no alternative AA version for me to justify carrying special batteries.



I try very hard to follow this same principle. It's only recently that I've 'strayed' to CR-123's for lights. All of my portable equipment runs on AA batteries. If it uses a proprietary Lithium/NiMh pack I try to get a dry-cell holder for it. If that's not available the Energizer 2xAA Energi-To-Go kits are quite useful. 

Standardization is a wonderful thing that you never really appreciate until you run into a situation where it would have kept you sane.


----------



## txmatt (Mar 18, 2008)

Not losing interest, just not much new to discuss. New CPF-worthy AA lights don't come out very often. For every Fenix or better AA light that's released, there's probably 25-50 Novatac or Surefire or other CR123 lights. There's multiple reason for this (size, voltage, "tactical" image, ...), but the higher end is certaily dominated by CR123 lights. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that Henry makes a 2xAA tube for the Twisty like he previously mentioned.


----------



## 4sevens (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Are Capers starting to lose interest in AA based lights?*



Handlobraesing said:


> Go back to 2006... and Streamlight 4AA Luxeon was a HUGE hit. Now, everyone seems to be talking about CR123 lights, then 18650 Li-ion the last month or two.


18650's have been hot here in CPF for much longer than that. There even was lots of buzz about 18650's 
three years ago when joined CPF.

About AA lights, the best selling Fenix by a huge margin 
is the L2D (2xAA). So I doube seriously doubt that interest in AA lights is 
dropping. I don't think that will ever change. AA cells are way to common.

However in a forum where people generally want the leading edge of technology
we hear more talk of lithiums and lithium-ions since they offer better 
performance and higher energy density.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 18, 2008)

If anything, it's CR123 based lights that are on the downfall. With the advent of LED technology and modern efficient boost/buck circuitry, CR123's have lost *all* their previous pluses over AA's except for a the purely personal preference of the form factor.

Think about it, AA's are far more versatile.


They can use much safer and cheaper rechargeables (in either high capacity, o low self discharge flavors), lithium primaries for storage or extreme temperatures, but can still use the #1 most prevalent battery in the world that you are sure to find in even the smallest most non-developed country, alkaline and carbon zinc AA's. A single L91 has a longer shelf life and stores more energy than a single CR123.


----------



## roymail (Mar 18, 2008)

*4sevens*, you beat me to it... all I got to say is that I'll take all the proceeds from those L1D/L2D's you sell. That would be a nice suppliment to my retirement.


----------



## mwaldron (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing how the Streamlight Twin-Task 3AAA Laser performs. I'm planning to get my GF one for her birthday, of course they're cheaper in 2-packs .

It's like a cheap A2, runs on AAA's and has a built in cat toy. Perfect for the non-flashaholic friend. A very attractive package that doesn't need CR-123's.


----------



## warlord (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm planning on buying 10 rc-g2's for presents with some GITD click buttons and o-rings. but I guess that's a little different. AA's are great for non enthusiasts. I'll probably mod one for myself to take 14500 or AA's with a better emitter.


----------



## copierguy_mobile (Mar 18, 2008)

I find myself buying more CR123 based lights these days. I'm just chasing the ever climbing output curve but having said that. My EDC is a Fenix L1T V2.0 w/ reverse clickie tailcap running on eneloop's and a couple of E2's for back up.

Decent runtime and output in a small package that uses batteries I can steal from the TV remote in a pinch. I haven't lost interest and I don't think AA lights will be leaving us anytime soon.

-Greg


----------



## Yapo (Mar 18, 2008)

well i started off with flashlights running on AA's because lithium batteries such as cr123/16340/18650's were new to me and AA's were cheap(especially the ones you get from dollar shops) and available everywhere...but then after awhile i realised that all the AA lights were nowhere near as bright as ones running on lithiums(for their size) since i had my bro's surefires to compare with...so i upgraded to 16340s...and now also 18650s for longer runtime with P60 droppins for cheaper future upgrades. I havent really looked at AA's lights so much since i started using lithiums since their output is nearly always lower then ones running on lithiums and also the 2AA form factor doesnt really appeal to me. But i did try my luck with a few cheap single AA lights from DX when cree's and ssc's had first come out but my P1D CE blew them away so i've given some away to some non flashaholics who'd appreciate them more.
...and also my energizer NiMh AA's have a terrible shelf life(they're literally flat after 1 month) and i havent been bothered upgrading them to eneloops as i dont have a worthwhile light or camera(the reason i got them in the first place but my camera's upgraded to using lithium power as well lol) to use them for.


----------



## lumafist (Mar 18, 2008)

I just put an order in at TNC for a AA bare AL body.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Zeige (Mar 18, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> NDI...the only thing it can reallyl improve on is how bright it can go, and that depends on the emitters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I think they really need to improve production! I want a NDI, and I know yours has been dead for abouta month now. 

+1 AA


----------



## Saiga (Mar 18, 2008)

Nope, i really like the single AA platform. I have several Gerber infinity ultras, Inova X1's, a Fenix,a Lumapower and a Streamlight using AA's. As LED technology has improved,it's pulled along these lower powered but cheaper and more available batteries.


----------



## nerdgineer (Mar 18, 2008)

1AA Cree/Seoul lights have made a huge leap in performance and cost effectiveness within the last year; and coupled with LSD Nimh techology, they make up the number one sweet spot in balanced flashlight design (performance, efficiency, size, cost, logistics) _for me_ right now. 1 AAA lights make up the number 2 sweet spot; but of course, other opinions will differ.

However, I've bought enough of them (many, many...) that I'm kind of saturated right now and there's not much new to _*say *_about them. But nothing else interests me _more _at this time...

The 2xRCR123/1x18650 lights are special purpose things to me, and t took like only 1 of them to saturate me in that area.

BTW, I think the MiniMag 2/3 AA is _not _an AA light, as it can't use an AA battery...


----------



## WadeF (Mar 18, 2008)

I like AA lights if I can use a 14500 in them.


----------



## clg0159 (Mar 18, 2008)

I also like the AA format with LSD Nimh cells. I also have CR123 lights that I love, but find myself more prone to EDC the AA format.


----------



## marinemaster (Mar 18, 2008)

They who would manufacture a AA light to a high standard just like the "other" manufacturer does for "123" will be a millionaire soon. 

The "other" company has already built a legend on "123" battery cell, why can't another manufacturer build a legend on AA? I guess also Maglite has built a legend on the "D" type battery cell. Maybe even 2AA. 

I don't understand why Streamlight or Inova don't do it. Yes they have AA based lights but nothing earth shattering. They would be the most likely candidates. At least Streamlight I would think they do it. They have the knowledge and experience.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 18, 2008)

Zeige said:


> I think they really need to improve production! I want a NDI, and I know yours has been dead for abouta month now.
> 
> +1 AA



has it really been that long?! i mean it feels like forever, but then, 1 week waiting for a parcel seems like forever to me too...

Crenshaw


----------



## LightWalker (Mar 18, 2008)

marinemaster said:


> They who would manufacture a AA light to a high standard just like the "other" manufacturer does for "123" will be a millionaire soon.


 
I think the Nitecore DI is probably the light you are looking for.
I bet a million has been made off that light.
If they make a 2AA version I will probably have to get one.



Jesus is the Light of the world.


----------



## BabyDoc (Mar 18, 2008)

I think that the development of the Slow Discharge NIMH AA and AAA batteries like Eneloop should give flashlight manufacturers an incentive to develop lights for these cells. These cells are economical to run, always ready when you need them, and seldom need replacement. On top of that they run longer than conventional disposable alkaline cells.


----------



## jezzyp (Mar 18, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> you need to wait for surefire to come out with an AA type, garuanteed to have about 10,000 posts within one day. Im waiting on my NDI..
> 
> Crenshaw



I have always thought that a 4 x AA battery body for the surefire et al P60 type heads would sell loads - Just machine it like the streamlight propoly body with 2 x AA side by side and make it compatable with the surefire heads and tailcaps. This would be great for a back up or when size isn't critical. Have one at home in case of a long term power outage, when you have run out of cr123s or when you know you are going to need hours and hours\of light.

I have wondered about setting up a poll to see how much interest there really is - I'm sure if someone could manufacture such a battery body they would sell a ton!


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 18, 2008)

jezzyp said:


> I have always thought that a 4 x AA battery body for the surefire et al P60 type heads would sell loads - Just machine it like the streamlight propoly body with 2 x AA side by side and make it compatable with the surefire heads and tailcaps. This would be great for a back up or when size isn't critical. Have one at home in case of a long term power outage, when you have run out of cr123s or when you know you are going to need hours and hours\of light.
> 
> I have wondered about setting up a poll to see how much interest there really is - I'm sure if someone could manufacture such a battery body they would sell a ton!



I would be interested. IMHO a P60 drop in with 4 eneloop AAs would be a nice alternative.


----------



## Cydonia (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks to the new LSD NiMh cells I think the AA format has been resuscitated. 
When will the first true premium quality tactical $100 - $200 AA light be made? 
A true AA only light, no battery tubes, adapters etc.,


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 18, 2008)

I bought some CR123 lights when I first got enamored with flashlights a couple years ago. They were all Inovas (T2, T3 and X5). Although I like them a lot my future purchases will be based more on AA's because I don't want to rely on buying 123's on the internet. With improved LED technology, easily available AA's (alkaline and lithium) should be able to support new flashlights designed around them.


----------



## Zeige (Mar 18, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> has it really been that long?! i mean it feels like forever, but then, 1 week waiting for a parcel seems like forever to me too...
> 
> Crenshaw


 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2382285#post2382285

Guess its only been 2 weeks, its an eternity when its something you really want.


----------



## Modern_Major_General (Mar 18, 2008)

I used to search far and wide for the ideal AA flashlight that was bright but ran on cheep AA alkalines batteries. I have since given up and switched to CR123 lights.

Ultimately I found that AA lights were usually not nearly as bright as their CR123 counterparts, and if they were as bright as their CR123 counterparts they had severely shorter runtimes on alkalines (I sold my Fenix L2T v2.0 because of its extremely short runtime on alkalines).

There were ways around the bright but short runtime problem, by either buying more expensive lithium AA batteries (which I found to be no more economical than buying CR123's) or by using rechargeables. I found that using rechargeables was too much of a hassle. Having to pop the batteries out of the light in order to charge them, or else risk self-discharge, was annoying.

I only have one AA light that I think I'll hold on too; the Terralux Rebel from battery junction. The runtime on alkalines is over one hour, and the brightness is about equal to older CR123 LED lights (about 50 lumens). It's just bright enough with just enough runtime to satisfy. Regardless, the 2xCR123 lights will always out-perform 2xAA lights.


----------



## 4sevens (Mar 18, 2008)

WadeF said:


> I like AA lights if I can use a 14500 in them.


Get a P3D and a spare L1D body (1xAA) and you're good to go


----------



## Marduke (Mar 18, 2008)

Modern_Major_General said:


> There were ways around the bright but short runtime problem, by either buying more expensive lithium AA batteries (which I found to be no more economical than buying CR123's) or by using rechargeables. I found that using rechargeables was too much of a hassle. Having to pop the batteries out of the light in order to charge them, or else risk self-discharge, was annoying.



That's why Low Self Discharge NiMH rechargeables have made such a big splash the past year. Ignore them for a year, they still have 85% capacity.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 18, 2008)

ooOo..whats the min V of the P3D? that would be one heck of a bright 14500 light

Crenshaw


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 18, 2008)

I have no interest in AA or AAA nor in any flashlight that takes common Alkaline batteries. To me, this format and chemistry are pretty much dead 12-feet under. They are for remote controls and toys only. Lithium, Lithium-Ion and Li-Ion Polymer are the way to go.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 18, 2008)

I think the AA is still the most popular cell choice on CPF, the only problem is that most of the ultra bright lights use CR123 cells, and those are the lights that most CPFer's want. 
I would rather have a light that uses AA cells anyday, but most of my recent purchases have been for lights that either use 18650's or CR123's. 
I still think the Fenix L2D is the best camping/hiking light of all time. Carry it with 2 Energizer Lithiums and it weighs virtually nothing and still has 10 lumens of output on low for over 65 hours! If they made an L2D with a super low output level of around 1-2 lumens for 250+ hours it would be incredible! 4sevens I'm waiting......:candle:


----------



## Curious_character (Mar 18, 2008)

I'd love to see more AA based lights. Like so many CPFers, I end up accumulating a lot more lights than I have any use for, and like to give some of the extra lights away. CR-123A lights just aren't suitable for gifts, though, because of the drugstore prices most people pay. But there just aren't that many decent new AA lights out there. While it might not satisfy us flashaholics, a good AA light can deliver a great combination of reasonably high output, comfortable size, and decent run time -- while using readily available batteries.

One problem with AA lights might be that high output lights are often promoted as being usable with alkaline cells, while they really require NiMH for decent sustained performance. So I think a lot of people end up being disappointed with them, and this is bound to impact sales.

An updated version of the Streamlight 4AA Luxeon would be a great start. I modded mine with an SSC emitter and it's an outstanding light in several respects.

c_c


----------



## darkzero (Mar 18, 2008)

adamlau said:


> Not interested in AA powered lights at all :thumbsdow . Single CR123A torches are the minimum these days for me  ...


 
+1, same here. Any AA sized lights that I have are powered by Li-Ions.

I do have some AAA lights & a 1xAA light but mainly only cause they're CPF special lights. I don't see myself buying AA or AAA (1.5v) lights ever again in the future.


----------



## techwg (Mar 18, 2008)

Ever since i have been introduced to CR123, i look at aa battery lights as too big, and useless. I could buy lithium AA but i really dont want to, i like CR123. If i could get a CR123 nichia small keychain light to replace my fenix E0 i would.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Mar 18, 2008)

nerdgineer said:


> BTW, I think the MiniMag 2/3 AA is _not _an AA light, as it can't use an AA battery...




Minimag® LED series, 2 x AA and 3 xAA types. Happy?


----------



## 22hornet (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello,

Over here it's my wife that actually uses RCR123 lights the most (Surefire L2 and E1L and Peak McKinley and Mediterranean). Me, I prefer AAA and AA lights.

Sometimes I give lights as a present to friends/family. It is at these moments that I am very strict with what a light has to be capable of:
- good regulation as a light with diminishing output is not liked by most people.
- work on cheap, readily available, cells. Not everyone has a charger so good performance with alkalines is a must.
- must fit the handbag (women) or coat pocket (men) or keychain.
- (very) good build quality.

This often leads me to:
- Inova Bolt (2AAA and 2AA) 
- Fenix L2P (original had better regulation), Fenix E1, Fenix E0, 
- Streamlight Microstream, Streamlight Stylus Pro, 
- ARC AAA, 
- Peak Pacific 2AAA
- Maglite Solitaire with MJLED dropin
- Maglite Magled 2AA

More and more I'm using these lights myself as I like them very much and consider them among the most practical in real life.

Of course, feel free to differ 

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## RecycledElectron (Mar 18, 2008)

Nope. Actually I'm waiting to see what Olight comes up with their T25 tactical 2AA light. Should be good.

Alkaline AA batteries simply have no place in the new wizdang AA lights that have come out. They don't contain enough power and you have to throw them away when used up. They're good for 40-50 lumen lights and that's it. If rechargeable AA's turn you off, then by all means buy, use and pitch a couple of hundred CR123's a year. (Yes, I actually use my lights.) I use AW's protected RCR's for CR123 lights but RCR's have a way to go before they're as useful or safe as LSD Nimh. If you're only going to use 10 or 12 CR123's a year, then I guess that would be a feasible power source. For me CR123's aren't.

For several months I've EDC'd a Fenix P1 CE on my key ring clip (W/A AW RCR), it's been replaced by a Rexlight 2.1 0002 with a 14500. Runs longer on medium and is brighter on high. Oh, and it was half the price of whatever wizzdang Fenix I could have gotten to replace the P1. I'll trade the longer runtime over the higher high of the premium Fenix. The buzz on that light has died down, it was reviewed several months ago. Many still EDC it, though some have gone to the DI, it's still a good light. Unlike the DI it makes a good 2AA Nimh light with a JetBeam extension tube and I like to have that option. Due to it's efficiency, in an emergency alkaline AA's can still be used satisfactorily with it. After a flood or tornado goes through your town, just try finding CR123's. Uh, this monologue was to counter the idea that AA lights weren't useful or worthy to EDC. Bear with me if you disagree.

From the new Stainless Steel Ultrafire C3 and new AA's coming out from Olight and perhaps Rexlight, I can't see that the market has dismissed the AA form factor. At least my sector of the market.  And when new stuff hits the market we won't either. It's just most of the AA lights on the market now have been reviewed to death and there's nothing new. Yet. That'll change.


----------



## nerdgineer (Mar 18, 2008)

Handlobraesing said:


> Minimag® LED series, 2 x AA and 3 xAA types. Happy?


Yes.....my bad.....:shakehead

I thought you meant one of those super cut down minimags (like in post #24 here)


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm not loosing interest in AA lights. Batteries are easy to find, decent output with the current gen LEDs, and multimode ones can have great runtime.

It might be the Minimag loosing interest because it is easier and sometimes cheaper to buy a 2 AA LED light that would at least equal the output of a Minimag drop-in.


----------



## BigHonu (Mar 18, 2008)

Still interested, and waiting for someone to do a side by side configuration like Data's Spy Light or the Tomahawk (angle head).


----------



## JCup (Mar 18, 2008)

Not me.

I like my Fenix L2D, and the Jetbeam Jet1 Pro with one AA is comparable to my old 9P. I made the investment in a bunch of Sanyo Eneloops, and a MAHA C-9000. I had a lot of NiMH AA's for cameras, so it was a good switch, my cameras stay ready to use, too. I have cycled a lot of batteries in the past two months, and they work like a champ.

My estimation is that with improved LED efficiencies from here, and with highly miniaturized buck/boost circuits, a rechargeable AA with 2.4 Watt hours delivering a strong output for several hours will be market winner. We should see hi-rel component grade 1.2V power controllers in a 14 mm overmolded packages to drive these new LED's.

I've bought my last CR123 based light, even at the mythical $1 each - it's too much, and they are NOT easy to find in a pinch. I have paid the Walmart ripoff too many times. AA lithium primaries are already cheaper in retail stores, and probably headed lower (I wonder why there is no competition yet for Energizer lithium AA/AAA's).

And the little AAA based Fenix LOD with Eneloops is my new EDC. That's where battery chemistry and semiconductor based miniature lamps are headed, IMHO.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Mar 18, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Get a P3D and a spare L1D body (1xAA) and you're good to go



Does it remain *fully* functional with a single alkaline/NiMH though?


----------



## Marduke (Mar 18, 2008)

JCup said:


> AA lithium primaries are already cheaper in retail stores, and probably headed lower (I wonder why there is no competition yet for Energizer lithium AA/AAA's).



Energizer has a US patent on them for now, there are only a few chinese knockoffs available, and their quality is iffy at best. Good for us places like Sam's Club have them 12 for $20


----------



## Marduke (Mar 18, 2008)

Handlobraesing said:


> Does it remain *fully* functional with a single alkaline/NiMH though?



He was talking about using it with 14500


----------



## NA8 (Mar 18, 2008)

All you really need to know:

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/features/123burst.htm

Be sure and check out all the links at the bottom of the page.


----------



## jerry i h (Mar 18, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Get a P3D and a spare L1D body (1xAA) and you're good to go


Wait...P3D needs 2xCR123, so is only one 14500 going to give enough voltage to properly run the P3D, or are you going to lose the turbo mode, because the circuit thinks low voltage?


----------



## Handlobraesing (Mar 18, 2008)

Marduke said:


> He was talking about using it with 14500



It would be one thing if it was able to function with either regular NiMH/alkaline or 14500. 14500 for maximum runtime/performance and NiMH/alkaline for compatibility.

Is there a benefit from using 14500 over CR123 form factor Li-Ion?


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 18, 2008)

I would say the slimness. Thats the reason i dont EDC mt P1D on my keys, but i will an LOD or ARC-AAA.

jerry i h, thats what im wondering too. even 4.2v hot of the charger is no where near close to 6v...

Crenshaw


----------



## Curious_character (Mar 18, 2008)

jerry i h said:


> Wait...P3D needs 2xCR123, so is only one 14500 going to give enough voltage to properly run the P3D, or are you going to lose the turbo mode, because the circuit thinks low voltage?


I tried a hot-off-the-charger 17670 in a P3D, and got a run time of only around 20 minutes on turbo before it dropped into flickering low-battery mode. The P3D quite evidently uses a buck regulator so it isn't really happy with a single Li-ion cell. The P2D, on the other hand, has the same (boost regulator) head as the L1D and L2D, so it does just fine with a single NiMH, two NiMH, one CR-123A, or one 3.0 volt rechargeable cell like a LiFePO4. It also works with a single 3.7 volt Li-ion cell but you lose the lower modes until the voltage drops quite a bit. You really need a buck-boost regulator for good performance and regulation with a single 3.7 volt Li-ion cell because its voltage is both above and below the LED voltage during part of the discharge period. I don't know of any Fenix lights that use one, and not many other lights do. They tend to be more complex and expensive and less efficient than straight boost or buck.

c_c


----------



## Brasso (Mar 18, 2008)

I'd rather use RCR123's. At only about $8 a piece they are pretty cheap over their life. I keep 2 on the charger and replace as needed. I run a McKinley, a Mediteranean, and a McLux-PD. I've never had one die on me. When it starts getting dim I just switch them out. Now if I could only find a cheap source of RCR2's for my CR2 Pacific.


----------



## srvctec (Mar 18, 2008)

I ONLY use AA based lights for EDC. I can't see me ever using any other type of light for EDC for reasons already mentioned in this thread. I'm currently EDCing a NDI and don't see replacing it for at least a year, probably more like 2 or more- unless it dies or something. It's the perfect EDC for me- *easily* adjustable user level (whenever you want as often as you want) and super bright high on a 14500 with the ability to use ANY AA sized battery. Plus, it has strobe if I need it, but I never have to cycle through it. Like someone already said, there's not much they could improve on with this light.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 19, 2008)

srvctec said:


> I ONLY use AA based lights for EDC. I can't see me ever using any other type of light for EDC for reasons already mentioned in this thread. I'm currently EDCing a NDI and don't see replacing it for at least a year, probably more like 2 or more- unless it dies or something. It's the perfect EDC for me- *easily* adjustable user level (whenever you want as often as you want) and super bright high on a 14500 with the ability to use ANY AA sized battery. Plus, it has strobe if I need it, but I never have to cycle through it. Like someone already said, there's not much they could improve on with this light.


 
A good pocket-carry clip would be one improvement.

My favorite AA light is the 1watt River Rock model found at Target. It's not the output or runtime, and certainly not the blue tint of the LED. It's the clip that allows this light to be so comfortable to carry.

1xAAA lights like the Fenix L0D are great for key-chains. But 1xAA lights are often too bulky, even in a pants pocket. But stick a good clip on the barrel, and it's a different story.


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 19, 2008)

I would really like to see Surefire come up with a AA-powered light. Or Arc. Or HDS/Ra.

Maybe it wouldn't have the massive lumens and runtime, but for a good emergency or all-around basic light it would be near perfect.

Barring that, I don't mind using my 123 cell lights, especially those that just take 1 cell (E1L, E1B).


----------



## Patriot (Mar 19, 2008)

Not loosing interest...just waiting for the next interesting one to come along. I especially like single AA lights. Hopefully we'll see some more high performance ones soon.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 19, 2008)

Curious_character said:


> I tried a hot-off-the-charger 17670 in a P3D, and got a run time of only around 20 minutes on turbo before it dropped into flickering low-battery mode. The P3D quite evidently uses a buck regulator so it isn't really happy with a single Li-ion cell. The P2D, on the other hand, has the same (boost regulator) head as the L1D and L2D, so it does just fine with a single NiMH, two NiMH, one CR-123A, or one 3.0 volt rechargeable cell like a LiFePO4. It also works with a single 3.7 volt Li-ion cell but you lose the lower modes until the voltage drops quite a bit. You really need a buck-boost regulator for good performance and regulation with a single 3.7 volt Li-ion cell because its voltage is both above and below the LED voltage during part of the discharge period. I don't know of any Fenix lights that use one, and not many other lights do. They tend to be more complex and expensive and less efficient than straight boost or buck.
> 
> c_c


P3D's description clearly states that its circuit needs 6.0v to 8.4v, so it's either 2xCR123 or 2XRCR123. But there's quite a lot lights that can run on just one li-ion with great efficiency and excellent flat regulation: Tiablo A8, Dereelight CH1L, Dereelight DBS, Raidfire Spear, SureFire L4 and L5, Lumapower MRV, HDS EDC, Novatac. Not to mention the custom lights.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Mar 19, 2008)

Brasso said:


> I'd rather use RCR123's. At only about $8 a piece they are pretty cheap over their life. I keep 2 on the charger and replace as needed. I run a McKinley, a Mediteranean, and a McLux-PD. I've never had one die on me. When it starts getting dim I just switch them out. Now if I could only find a cheap source of RCR2's for my CR2 Pacific.



In general, it is NOT a good idea to leave them on charger unless the charger is extremely smart. RCR123A can be left outside the charger and will keep their charge for a quite a while.

- Vikas


----------



## etc (Mar 19, 2008)

YuccaPatrol said:


> I do a lot of work in the field and have made an effort to ensure that nearly all of my electrical field gear uses NiMH rechargeable AA batteries to ensure that I always have batteries for any device I need at the moment without having to carry multiple types of spare batteries.
> 
> If it doesn't take AA's, it has to be an incredible piece of equipment with no alternative AA version for me to justify carrying special batteries.



Plus one


----------



## LightWalker (Mar 19, 2008)

Has anyone tried a P3D with two 14500's?


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 19, 2008)

How would you get two 14500 cells to fit inside a P3D?


----------



## LightWalker (Mar 19, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> How would you get two 14500 cells to fit inside a P3D?


 
You could put the P3D on a L2D body with two 14500's.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 19, 2008)

LightWalker said:


> You could put the P3D on a L2D body with two 14500's.


 
That might make for an interesting Lego.


----------



## Fird (Mar 19, 2008)

you measure your flashaholism by the number of different "exotic" battery styles you use in your lights.

I prefer lithium and my latest 18650 light because of the higher watt-hour capacity. 1.2vx2200mah for a good nimh = 2.64w/hr 3.7vx2200mah = 8.140w/hr... 

Still own a CR123 light too, much lower w/hr capacity but i liked the form factor and simplicity of 3.7v direct drive when i bought it.

technology for me has moved beyond AA cells, but I still have a mini-mag for low-light needs 

Fird


----------



## txmatt (Mar 19, 2008)

Fird said:


> I prefer lithium and my latest 18650 light because of the higher watt-hour capacity. 1.2vx2200mah for a good nimh = 2.64w/hr 3.7vx2200mah = 8.140w/hr...



Not trying to be too picky, but there are a number of NiMH AA's rated at 2700+ mAh which would give you 3.24 w-h or more. And an 18650 sized light would more readily compare to a 2xAA light instead of a single AA, which puts you at 6480 w-h for two NiMH AA's, only 20% less than the 18650. Not nearly as vast a difference as the original example would imply.


----------



## RecycledElectron (Mar 19, 2008)

+1, What he said. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marduke (Mar 19, 2008)

txmatt said:


> Not trying to be too picky, but there are a number of NiMH AA's rated at 2700+ mAh which would give you 3.24 w-h or more. And an 18650 sized light would more readily compare to a 2xAA light instead of a single AA, which puts you at 6480 w-h for two NiMH AA's, only 20% less than the 18650. Not nearly as vast a difference as the original example would imply.



What a cell can deliver under load is less than it's rated capacity. An 18650 can deliver under load better than AA's


----------



## RecycledElectron (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, to be nitpicky, Sanyo 2700 and Duracell 2650 have been tested by Silverfox to deliver 3.088 and 2.954 watt hours respectively at a 1 amp delivery. And some of the AA's tested delivered well and maintained voltage at up to 5 amps draw. Most Nimh AA's will last more recharge cycles than a 18650. And definitely more than a RCR. The only RCR123's I've had last well are AW's.

CR123's when tested at one amp don't deliver that much more watt hours than the top two Nimh. And at 2 amps, they're definitely in Nimh territory. Again, Silverfox's data.

And of course 18650's that are rated at 2200 mah, when tested often only deliver 1800 mah. That's anecdotal, I don't want to take the time to look up the supporting threads, on CPF, that's kinda common knowledge.

I think all cells deliver less than their manufacturer's rated capacity. But it's not fair to just pick on AA's. And I'm not sure that a 18650 can deliver better under load than 2AA's.


----------



## Retinator (Mar 19, 2008)

Well I've had a few days to think this one over.....

AA lights are probably still popular with the non-flashoholics. Why not us?

1) AA Vs 123A - You just can't match the power/performance of a 2 cell AA VS the 2 cell 123A. Reliability especially in cold is an issue. 

2) Informed consumers - Most of us are aware of how to feed our habit/hobby/obsession CHEAPLY. We know where to get lithiums MUCH cheaper than blindly running into a drugstore at 2am

3) Specialty lights - Not too many of us will carry a 'common' light with the same pride ppl take with the 'obscure' brands we do (obscure to most 'normal' ppl) Most haven't heard of Fenix/Arc/Surefire/Inova etc...
Also by carrying around our odd looking lights/pocket rockets, normal ppl are often drawn inquisitively by our toys. So it's also an attention getter. We love to show off sometimes and we like ppl's reactions especially when they hear the price, watch them run/hand light back etc........

Anything in the 'C' or 'D' size is just too big for most of us.

Hmm can't think of anything else...will post again if I come up with anything .


----------



## Kraid (Mar 19, 2008)

They'd be great to have around in an end of the world scenario.


----------



## txmatt (Mar 19, 2008)

Retinator said:


> 1) AA Vs 123A - You just can't match the power/performance of a 2 cell AA VS the 2 cell 123A. Reliability especially in cold is an issue.



This isn't the factor it once was now that we have Lithium AA's. They have the same power density, shelf life, and cold performance as Lithium 123's. The only advantage 123's have is their higher voltage which, for the same power output, allows the current draw to be less, thus realizing a bit more capacity under higher current loads.


----------



## jerry i h (Mar 19, 2008)

Curious_character said:


> ...The P3D quite evidently uses a buck regulator so it isn't really happy with a single Li-ion cell. ...You really need a buck-boost regulator for good performance and regulation with a single 3.7 volt Li-ion cell...I don't know of any Fenix lights that use one, and not many other lights do...
> 
> c_c


:shakehead
Is anyone from Fenix listening???


----------



## 4sevens (Mar 19, 2008)

jerry i h said:


> :shakehead
> Is anyone from Fenix listening???


Of course we're listening. A buck/boost circuit is not the end all be all. There are some serious efficiency penalties with buck/boost circuits. You are effectively supporting two
sets of circuits that "kick-in" as needed. I can tell you that there is one in the
works 

About li-ions and buck circuits - it's really a hit or miss depending on the Vf of
the led. I have found some that have low enough Vf to run most of the li-ion's
capacity


----------



## Bror Jace (Mar 19, 2008)

Nope ... I still love AAs. :thumbsup: I like the 1AA and even 2AA form factors. AA cells are cheap and ever-present which make AA lights make the perfect gift for women (co-workers, friends and family).

Most non-CPFers are _still_ amazed by even 'lowly' LED lights ... let alone the Cree, Seoul and Rebel lights currently available.

Yes, I prefer my 2xRCR123 and 18650 cell lights for front-line work but AA lights make terrific back-ups and gifts ... so I have quite a few of them. :twothumbs


----------



## Fird (Mar 19, 2008)

txmatt said:


> Not trying to be too picky, but there are a number of NiMH AA's rated at 2700+ mAh which would give you 3.24 w-h or more. And an 18650 sized light would more readily compare to a 2xAA light instead of a single AA, which puts you at 6480 w-h for two NiMH AA's, only 20% less than the 18650. Not nearly as vast a difference as the original example would imply.



No, be picky, that's what CPF is for.. one person to make a comment, 14 to comment on the comment, 22 to commment on those comments :-D

I actually wasn't aware of 2700mah rated Nimh's. Of course you can use the 2AA form factor and get much better capacity (and at a more workable voltage too!). I agree completely that AA's still have a place, I just like carrying a light with an 'exotic' battery i guess.. not to mention that I ~could~ argue that one can always get a 2x18650 body, and thereby double one's watt/hour capacity again, cell for cell the lithiums still win! ::grin:: but i won't argue that because I'd consider an LED flashlight with a body that big sort of unwieldy, not to mention it's about the size of a 3AA light. I can pocket a LOT of stuff, my CL1H is EDC sized to me, but a 2x18650?? probably not going to go in a pocket to say the least. Until I can get about 500 lumens out of a torch that size (yeah i know it's already possible.. but i can't afford more toys just now) i'll probably not go that route.

Fird


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 19, 2008)

somehow, semi-flashaholics who are just starting out on Cr123As are very impressed with an AA but powerful light.So...yep..AAs can stay..

Crenhsaw


----------



## srvctec (Mar 19, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> A good pocket-carry clip would be one improvement.
> 
> My favorite AA light is the 1watt River Rock model found at Target. It's not the output or runtime, and certainly not the blue tint of the LED. It's the clip that allows this light to be so comfortable to carry.
> 
> 1xAAA lights like the Fenix L0D are great for key-chains. But 1xAA lights are often too bulky, even in a pants pocket. But stick a good clip on the barrel, and it's a different story.



You mean like this one?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 19, 2008)

NO WAY have I lost interest! Best thing I've gotten lately is the 4 in 1 pack from Fenix-Store.com.

I usually carry it as a LI as I find it easier to get out of the holster I use as one. I then usually have the L2 body capped with a 123 in it as back up.

But I also have a good supply of LSD Nimh for running my GPS so battery power isn't really an issue.

The vast majority of what I've gotten from DX lately is 1AA stuff.

I almost never pick up any light bigger than a 2C M*g.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 20, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> A good pocket-carry clip would be one improvement.
> 
> My favorite AA light is the 1watt River Rock model found at Target. It's not the output or runtime, and certainly not the blue tint of the LED. It's the clip that allows this light to be so comfortable to carry.



HAHA, That flashlight was my sole EDC for a long time. Even after I got my Rexlight, I carried that light and it was the first one I grabbed, only because it was so easy to carry, retrieve and employ. What sucked were the few times that I went for it and it was dead. 

I've recently switched to carrying a Gerber infinity instead of the RR 1xAA. The longer runtime and durability appealed to me a bit more. And of course, THE CLIP. My Rex is still in my pocket... somewhere beneath my lighter, pen, cellphone, keys, etc.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 20, 2008)

I am losing interest in AA lights?

I don't think so. 



My 1AA Lights











2AA Lights











Some of my newer lights.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Mar 20, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> I am losing interest in AA lights?
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> ...


 

I think I see one light that has a taller light to the right of it.:devil:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 20, 2008)

srvctec said:


> You mean like this one?


 
Yes.... Yes I do. :twothumbs


----------



## redbird (Mar 20, 2008)

All of these posts and not one reference to Jetbeam JetPro-1.

I have used this for over a month as my EDC and would not think of using anything else. I have many 6P style lights but the jetpro goes with me daily.

I switch off between eneloop and 14500 depending on my work schedule.


----------



## stitch_paradox (Mar 20, 2008)

IsaacHayes said:


> I'm still waiting for a 2xAA turbo head fenix...




+1 if they have a thrower 2 x AA that would be great.


----------



## stitch_paradox (Mar 20, 2008)

srvctec said:


> You mean like this one?




Where did that clip come from?


----------



## srvctec (Mar 20, 2008)

redbird said:


> All of these posts and not one reference to Jetbeam JetPro-1.
> 
> I have used this for over a month as my EDC and would not think of using anything else. I have many 6P style lights but the jetpro goes with me daily.
> 
> I switch off between eneloop and 14500 depending on my work schedule.



Actually it _was_ mentioned- post #61. I just used the "search this thread" function.


----------



## srvctec (Mar 20, 2008)

stitch_paradox said:


> Where did that clip come from?



Gerber Infinity. I used my Dremel to cut down the part that grips the light and then used some cold blue compound to make the bare metal match.


----------



## yekim (Mar 21, 2008)

I use my lights alot at work and recharging there is a PIA and 123's cost 4 times as much as AA's, so I have been using AA lights lately. I started off using mostly 123a lights at first, and they are great for intermittent really heavy use....like sitting in the car forever then getting used hard for a night time repair etc, but AA's are more convenient to come by and if you burn through tons of them the nearest 7-11 has more if you need them. 

It is all a toss up I guess. There are some lights I have that I wish were 123's, like the ones in the BOB's, but then I think about it and it would be easier to scrounge aa's if possible, then I think about the time one of the kids left one of the aa lights on and it leaked, making it night impossible to get the battery out and and and....screw it , I got both kinds of lights, multiples of both.....


----------



## Burgess (Mar 21, 2008)

To me,


for *my* style of Flashaholic-ism . . . .



The most *useful and exciting *new advancement in Technology

has been the Low-Self-Discharge NiMH battery.



*That*, combined with these wonderful new Light-Emitting-Diodes.

:twothumbs



Really is a great time to be a Flashaholic. 

_


----------



## spica (Mar 21, 2008)

I am still interested in AA lights. I have and use both AAs and CR123s, but the AAs get slightly more use. And the emergence of LSDs (eneloops) further renewed my interest in this form factor. Paul


----------



## LEDninja (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm just an old fuddy duddy. AA lights do me fine.
Top left bed: Civictor V1 1AA, Fenix L1T v2 RB80 1AA. 
Top right desk: Elektrolumens Lucidus XR-1 1AA. 
Bottom left bath: Turtlelight/Tectite LPR3 4AA. 
Bottom right Kitchen: RayOvac 2 in1/LPR2 2AA.





My normal EDC are AAA lights: UK 2AAA eLED, Ultrafire 602c SSC P4, Fenix L0D CE. I am currently playing with my new Elektrolumens Minimak 14500.


----------



## copierguy_mobile (Mar 22, 2008)

stitch_paradox said:


> Where did that clip come from?


 
Nevermind, already answered.


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 22, 2008)

ernsanada,

Would I be putting you on the spot if I asked what are your 3 favorite single AA lights (in current production)?

Bob



ernsanada said:


> I am losing interest in AA lights?
> 
> I don't think so.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 22, 2008)

I rather dote on tubular shaped 1AA lights as they fit in and come out of the holster I choose to use very nicely.

Fenix 4 in 1 pack as an L1D is the light generally on my belt.

A slightly less tubular MTE Q5 with a clip from the River Rock 1AA rides on the left side of the button in my left hand work shirt pocket head down.

I have the afore mentioned River Rock, an MTE SSc, 3 SAIK 1AA Cree, a Rexlight 2.0 and a Romisen RC-H3 is on order and should be along soon (though I've learned NOT to hold my breath about DX)

I'm going to TRY and work out a method of carrying the Fenix TK10 that I will get just as soon as I can. But I don't have high hopes for having it on my person. Rather I figure it will be close at hand in the truck.

The only non AA stuff I've ordered lately are Green Lasers (1 CR2 and 1 CR123 and 1 2AAA).

So I guess you could say I'm still VERY VERY interested in AA lights!


----------



## jerry i h (Mar 23, 2008)

4sevens said:


> ...There are some serious efficiency penalties with buck/boost circuits. You are effectively supporting two sets of circuits that "kick-in" as needed. I can tell you that there is one in the works...


 
:twothumbs


----------



## jerry i h (Mar 23, 2008)

Bror Jace said:


> ... I still love AAs... AA cells are cheap and ever-present...


 
+1


----------



## Burgess (Jun 13, 2011)

:bump:


Just an update . . . .


Here we are, more than THREE YEARS later,

and i STILL prefer flashlights using AA batteries !


Just thought you'd wanna' know.




Anybody CHANGE yer' mind in the past few years ? ? ?


lovecpf
_


----------



## Yoda4561 (Jun 13, 2011)

Haven't posted back when this thread was new, but I've had to shy away from alot of nice AA lights because almost all of them have too many modes and almost none have a neutral tinted led. The only ones I've seen that don't suffer from that disease are the Quark AA tacticals, and I managed to miss out on the neutral run


----------



## scout24 (Jun 13, 2011)

My Sunwayman V10A, and all my Zebralights are AA... H501's are great, they'll run on whatever fits in there. sc51w is a BRIGHT little light on Eneloops, and three of my Zombie lights are AA- old Gerber Infinities... Room for most cell sizes at Casa Scout! =)


----------



## parnass (Jun 13, 2011)

I have lights powered by CR123A, AA, AAA, and a few other battery types. I used to favor CR123A lights over AA lights due to the increased capacity and brightness of the former.

However, I am now purchasing AA and AAA lights almost exclusively due to the improved efficiency of modern (e.g., Cree) LED emitters over the older Luxeon emitters. I can now buy lights which are bright enough and with long enough run times for my EDC use.

AA and AAA lights afford more choices in the type of batteries I can use, e.g., Energizer Lithium E2, NiMH rechargeable, alkaline.


----------



## Samy (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm only interested in AAA or AA lights as i'm setup around Eneloops. CR123's are expensive and harder to come by unless i import them myself from overseas. If a new light review pops up i immediately scroll to find which batteries it takes. If it doesn't take AAA's or AA's i usually don't bother reading the review.

cheers


----------



## Napalm (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm NiMh only, the only thing that could change this would be the wide availability of some safe, good quality Lithium chargers and more safety built into the lithium flashlights/cells. SetYourHouseOnFire brands just don't cut it for me.

Nap.


----------



## TyJo (Jun 13, 2011)

I love my li-ion lights (I EDC one), but AA lights have their advantages too. The lights in my car have AA eneloops in them because I don't think I have seen a rechargeable battery deal with temperature extremes better than those. The lights I use around the house (Quark AA2 tacticals mostly) use AA eneloops because I use them as candles on a daily basis. Even with protection circuits, caring for li-ion cells isn't simple like NiMH cells, and its not good for the cells to be stored at full or empty charge. I don't have these concerns with my Eneloops in my AA and AAA lights. I like using both AA (NiMH) and CR123/RCR123/18650 lights because its keeps my flashlight choices open and gives me more stuff to keep track of and maintain.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 14, 2011)

My main lights are still mostly 2xCR123 models. With a bit of care, no need to fret about burning your house down. 

As for AA batteries, I'm in the process of standardizing on those in my main BOB. Got an El-cheapo 1/2watt Cabela's 2AA LED model as the loaner light in my BOB. (In case I run into someone trustworthy, or a mob of people in a total blackout. I can lend the trustworthy individual my 2AA which uses the universally known twist head to switch on. Or I can twist the light on and toss it away from me while the unprepared mob fights over it.)

My main light is a Maratac AA model. My headlamp is a PT EOS model. But I'm looking to replace it with a single-AA headlamp. It's a good idea to standardize on a common-as-dirt battery as the AA. Also, my emergency radio runs on 2AA batteries. I carry alkies for it outside the radio since it might not handle lithium AA cells. I check my loaner light often enough. If needed, I can pull the batteries out of it to power the radio as well. 

For daily use, CR123 is fine. For emergencies, it's tough to beat the AA.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jun 14, 2011)

If anything, the AA has been given a new lease on life by modern emitters and engineering. It wasn't very long ago that "tactical" lights were advertised which produced far less than one-half the output of a nice 2XAA light today.


----------



## mbw_151 (Jun 14, 2011)

I believe that the availability of Energizer Lithiums and Sanyo Enloops coupled with advances in emitters, makes AA lights in general and 2AA lights in particular far more viable as "high performance" lights. All that is missing now is manufacturers with a history of delivering and supporting their products at the same level as Surefire and the awkward length of a 2AA light.


----------



## DHart (Jun 14, 2011)

Ha ha.... necro-thread revived!

I agree with recent posts... AA lights (especially single AA-size wide-voltage lights) are enjoying a wonderful time now with Eneloops, 14500's, and Energizer lithium primaries. I think they're the perfect form factor for pocket lights because with a 14500 you can burn as bright as any 16340 or CR123, and still have the ability to run on an Eneloop, lithium primary, or (God forbid) the lowly AA alkaline if absolutely necessary. 

For me, single-AA lights that have wide voltage capability (1.5 to 4.2) are the sweet spot in general use pocket flashlights. My most recent single AA size light acquisition is the Thrunight 1A neutral XM-L light which is essentially a Quark AA clone with a neutral-tint XM-L emitter and a stainless steel bezel ring. FANTASTIC, BRILLIANT light! 

My second favorite light size/powering source is 18650. TK-35 is my most recent acquisition in that form factor... another home-run light, IMHO. 

I doubt I'll ever buy another single CR123 light again. (I do already have some that are goodies, however.) 

I think from here on out it's going to be lights that run on wide-voltage AA's (14500, Eneloops, Energizer Lithiums) and lights that run on one or two 18650's (and multiple CR123's, as a back-up alternative).


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 14, 2011)

Burgess said:


> and i STILL prefer flashlights using AA batteries !


 
+1, and the silly thing is this thread was started right around the time Jetbeam introduced the 1xAA light that could beat out the 123s, and that got me into AA lights..


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 14, 2011)

DHart said:


> . . . TK-35 is my most recent acquisition in that form factor... another home-run light, IMHO. I doubt I'll ever buy another single CR123 light again. (I do already have some that are goodies, however.)


 
Mine as well. I was able to snag a slightly used TK35 at a decent price. Can't wait til it arrives. It's been awhile since I've bought a compact "Wow!" light.

As for single cell CR123 lights . . . Milky has promised that he'll be wrapping up the L1 project that he's been working on for me. My very own, unique, Milky-modded light. 

I really should get another Maratac AA model for my BOB. The polished S.S. version was on sale at County Comm. So I grabbed that one. But yeah, it's a bit too nice just to leave in a BOB.


----------



## DHart (Jun 14, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Mine as well. I was able to snag a slightly used TK35 at a decent price. Can't wait til it arrives. It's been awhile since I've bought a compact "Wow!" light.
> 
> As for single cell CR123 lights . . . Milky has promised that he'll be wrapping up the L1 project that he's been working on for me. My very own, unique, Milky-modded light.
> 
> I really should get another Maratac AA model for my BOB. The polished S.S. version was on sale at County Comm. So I grabbed that one. But yeah, it's a bit too nice just to leave in a BOB.


 
Hey buddy... you're going to squeal over that TK-35! Prepare to be quite pleased! 

As for another single AA... do you have a Thrunight 1A neutral XM-L yet???? Oh man. Just do it! Another really "WOW" light!  

Nice to see you, friend.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 14, 2011)

Always good to see you too my friend. 

Looks like I'll have to add that 1A to my short list since it impressed you that much. 

As for the TK35, had to have it since it works with both primaries and rechargeables. The age old debate of this or the other has once again been settled with the standard issue wisdom of "Both!" :twothumbs


----------



## subwoofer (Jun 14, 2011)

DHart said:


> I agree with recent posts... AA lights (especially single AA-size wide-voltage lights) are enjoying a wonderful time now with Eneloops, 14500's, and Energizer lithium primaries. I think they're the perfect form factor for pocket lights because with a 14500 you can burn as bright as any 16340 or CR123, and still have the ability to run on an Eneloop, lithium primary, or (God forbid) the lowly AA alkaline if absolutely necessary.
> 
> For me, single-AA lights that have wide voltage capability (1.5 to 4.2) are the sweet spot in general use pocket flashlights.


 
I agree with DHart especially the flexibility of a wide input voltage range.

I got back into torches with 18650 powered lights then 16340/CR123 and 14500 as the performance was astounding and the li-ion doesn't loose its charge in a month like the Ni-Mh batteries I used to use.

My preference is for rechargeable batteries and the NI-MH LSD technology has revived AA for me along with the new breed of awesome AA lights like the Quark AA, Zebralight SC51/H51 and Nitecore IFD2.

Now I am shying away from all but AA powered lights as I find the Li-ions a hassle with monitored charging and checking cells regularly. The eneloop is so easy to take care of and use.

A few days ago a TK45 arrived  now the TK41 is on my shopping list and the 4AA zebralight that is in development.

AA all the way now for me.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 14, 2011)

My last three or four lights have all been single AA. No loss of interest here.

Geoff


----------



## beerwax (Jun 14, 2011)

...........


----------



## PayBack (Jun 14, 2011)

While I prefer the greater output of CR123 lights (esp the 2x CR123 / 18650 combo), strangly my last 4 lights have been AA...

2 x Zebralights (H51 and H51F) 
1 Fenix TK20 (Found a store in England who still had some left)
1 Fenix LD40.
I'd have a 4Sevens S12 on the list but it seems you can't get batteries for them lol.

Problem is now when I "bug out" of the apocolypse, I want to take a cheap box of 40 AA's and some Enerloops (solar charger) with me as well as my planned GITD otter type box of CR123's/RCR123's.

Might need to score myself a mule.


----------



## Animalmother (Jun 14, 2011)

I like the fact AA batteries are so abundant and affordable. I already have plenty of Eneloops around and because of this I use one and two AA lights.

I really like my Eagletac P100A2.


----------



## Ian2381 (Jun 15, 2011)

The fact that Flashlights are getting brighter and brighter on AA batteries that some CPFers are loosing interest in Lithium based lights...


----------



## Animalmother (Jun 15, 2011)

Ian2381 said:


> The fact that Flashlights are getting brighter and brighter on AA batteries that some CPFers are loosing interest in Lithium based lights...


 
I forgot to mention this. It's also one of my main reasons.
+++1


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 15, 2011)

I think AA are becoming more popular. Dont forget this thread was created in 2008. AA lights were not as prevalent. For me the biggest issue was that a 1.2v/1.5v AA light was not as powerful as a 1xcr123 light. But now they are. 

As someone said before, the quark AA has really changed my thinking about AA lights. Granted I still use li-ion like a 14500 in my quark but I know that if it goes out, I can grab an alkaline.

Now I use the Sunwayman V10A but I had it bored to fit 17500. It will pretty much run on anything. 1xAA, 1x14500, 1xcr123 w/ spacer, 1xRCR123 w/spacer, 1x17500. That is a lot of battery options for one light.


----------



## nfetterly (Jun 15, 2011)

Of ~40 lights I have a surefire L1 that has been modded to run on an AA (Lithium) and will not sell my 2xAA clicky pak and M31W as well as my MAC's mag sst-50 drop-in that can run on a 3xAA (lithium) in a holder. While not my "go to" lights I do typically carry the L1 in my bag as a backup to my rcr123 or 18650 based lights.


----------



## mikra (Jun 15, 2011)

I really like the AA size, but prefer Li-Ion for a few reasons:
1. The higher voltage makes my lights brighter and more efficient.
2. By measuring the voltage I can easily determine how much juice is left in a Li-Ion cell.
3. My charger always knows if, and how long it has to charge.

I guess most people like batteries they can just pop in and forget. This would explain some of the problems people have with Li-Ions.

I prefer my all my batteries to be always fully charged, I found that to be very difficult with NiMH or NiCd.


----------



## someguy4747 (Jun 15, 2011)

I am also a big fan of the Quark AA. For me it is the perfect size for edc as it is not too short and stubby like 1xcr123 lights. It is my main edc light. I run mine using AW 14500's. I love the output and I very much like knowing that in a disaster situation I can use alkalines. AA lights are a must in a disaster scenario and the ability to run 14500 makes buying an AA light as fun as any other. While I am also a big fan of 18650 lights(and any other format that makes me say wow) I make sure to keep a few AA lights on hand.


----------



## TyJo (Jun 15, 2011)

mikra said:


> I prefer my all my batteries to be always fully charged, I found that to be very difficult with NiMH or NiCd.


Eneloops can do that.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 15, 2011)

I prefer 1X RCR123 lights for EDC at work because of the size, but for other applications like camping and huge maniac thrower lights, AA lights (especially if they can take 14500 for increased output) are more and more appealing to me. As for weekend EDC, AAA lights are my favorite.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jun 15, 2011)

Add me to the AA fan-club!

I agree that with the new emitter technology, and new chemistries, the AA format is no longer second to the 123 format, and in many ways is now the better way to go.

I never buy any light that is 123 only; I am fine with 18650, and prefer ones that can use 123 as a fall-back. 

I use primarily 1xAA lights now for most things, and some 2xAA lights for uses where I need more run-time. As nice as the 18650 format is, for many reasons, I prefer the AA format above all others.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 15, 2011)

All my lights are AA or 2AA formats. I just don't like keeping too many types of batteries. But I'm moving to some 18650 based light for the higher output. Probably stick with these 2 format of batteries.


----------



## Marc999 (Jun 15, 2011)

After investing in the Mh-C9000 and ~ 2 dozen AA lsd batteries, I felt obliged to go the AA route. When I receive the Jetbeam BA20 and ITP A3 sometime this week, I'm sure I'll be a happy camper. 
Sure you'll get more bang for the buck, brighter output with a nice little 18650 powered light, but @ 270 lumens the BA20 will be more than I'll need. 
If you live in a really cold environment, then no doubt the lithium chemistry prevails. In my case, i'll just swap eneloops for L91 energizer AA's and leave it in the car.


----------



## CheepSteal (Jun 15, 2011)

I guess perhaps I have gone backwards to you guys, I got into lights over a year ago into the AA format but now after discovering Surefire and other 123/18650 lights, I tend to EDC (and use) them more often. I might be crazy but I EDC either an Armytek Predator or a Surefire G2X. I am also planning on another smaller 123 light for lighter carry. I will also probably swap out my AA2 Quark for a 123^2 Turbo Quark.


----------



## yliu (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting a Sunwayman M20A, 2xAA flashlight.

I think AA flashlights just don't match the brightness of CR123 or Li ion ones. That said, I still love my TK45, but the TK35 gives you more brightness in a more compact size and with 2 18650 it's not so expensive to use.

Although my EDC lights all uses AA batteries.


----------



## Lightman2 (Jun 15, 2011)

I EDC an AA light, why, because if something goes wrong out there and I need to keep my light running I know it will be the AA cells that I will be most likely to find. I have both AA and CR123 lights but realistically AA's are in more plentiful supply than the 123 and are far more available. An AA lght gives me options for alkaline, lithium or Ni MH and these cells can be scavenged from a number of places if I need. Additionally the run times and power levels of some of these lights is pretty impressive, Zebra SC51 new Zebra SC80 and Q50 and the Eagletac P20A2 MKII along with a large number of other branded AA models from all manufacturers. The new Zebra SC80 will support the 14500 battery, the AA and the CR123, now there's a light for you.


----------



## Deal4 (Jun 15, 2011)

Great thread even if it is really old! Pretty cool to see how far AA lights have come since this was started.
I only have AA lights as I live in a place where I can't get CR123 batteries unless I order them on line. Yeah, in 2 AA format they do get a bit long, but my SC51 with 200lm is bright enough for me.
I cant wait to see reall pics of what Zebralight is doing with their 4 AA light! Should be awesome!
I know other brands are just getting better and better too.
It's a good time to be alive!


----------



## Cataract (Jun 16, 2011)

ZebraLight has negligible differences in output and runtime between AA and Lithium batteries,
PLUS there has been quite a few threads lately asking for help on finding an AA flashlight with specific characteristics. 
AA's seem to be on the rise at the moment.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 16, 2011)

For me I have not lost interest in AA or CR123A lights, I've lost interest in most multi-cell lights; just love single cell lights, and now a single AA, or even AAA, can be a suitable power source for many lighting applications. So give me 1xAA, 1xCR123, or 1x18650!! However since I like the C2-HA I keep them around for 2xCR123, but now a days if I light is going to take 2 cells they better be 18650 and it better be a blaster like the TK35. I just keep the older 2 cell lights because I like them.

If I'm giving a light to someone it is almost always 1xAA or 1xAAA.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jun 17, 2011)

All of the latest lights that I have been looking at are either AA/AAA powered. I don't see that changing (for me at least) for quite some time...


----------



## 2xTrinity (Jun 17, 2011)

The only cells I'm interested in these days are AA, AAA, and 18650. I prefer lights that are not much wider than the cell they contain. While I can handle P60 18650 hosts (interchangeability is nice), I dislike AA lights with fat heads (which seems to be way too many on the market). I'd rather carry a slim 18650 light with the same overall diameter and a lot more energy capacity.


----------



## DHart (Jun 17, 2011)

Just as with StandardBattery and 2xTrinity, about the only lights I'm interested in anymore are those running on the single AA form factor (especially those with wide voltage capability - to include 14500 li-ion) and 18650. This would include such lights as Thrunight 1A neutral XM-L, Zebralight SC51w, SC60w, SC600w. 

And as well, if I'm going to put two cells into a light, make mine a TK35 with two 18650 rocking the night cloaked outdoors. :thumbsup:


----------



## ruriimasu (Jun 17, 2011)

i only look for 1AA. if its not 1AA, i will not EDC it.


----------



## motherfletcher (Jun 17, 2011)

I love the single AA size. For something with a bit more oomph the 2x123 'size' seems perfect, but availability in aus for 123 cells is crap. That's where 18650's come in! 2xAA lights are just a bit to long/skinny and less pocketable. but still love my LD20


----------



## lightsandknives (Jun 18, 2011)

Most of my lights use CR123s, but I certainly haven't lost interest in the AA/AAA formats. Today I ordered a ZL SC51 because I have probably 20 Eneloops that aren't being used much (old RC habit). I can't believe we can get 200 lumens on 1 AA battery now! A few years ago I was happy with 42 lumens on a CR123! On my keychain is an ITP A3 (AAA), and in my pocket is a Jetbeam Jet-1 loaded with a 14500. I too have come to favor 1 cell flashlights because they are more easily pocketed and have less chance of a kaboom when loaded with li-ion cells (even then the chance is low). However, when I want a lot of power for a longer period of time, I'll pick up one of my 2XCR123 lights like the Malkoff MD2 w/M61 or 2X 18500s in the Malkoff Hound Dog. Like others have said, the biggest upside is the availability and flexibility of batteries in the AA format. I'll keep buying them!


----------



## Borad (Jun 18, 2011)

I wanted an EDC that I'll rarely use and I still would have preferred an AA over an AAA. I don't need anything thinner than my wallet and I think flashlights are less durable and harder to manufacture well in smaller sizes. But I also wanted a moderately priced floody so I got a Fenix E05.


----------



## Chrisdm (Jun 19, 2011)

AA is a perfect pocket/carry size for me, CR123's are a little fat to EDC most of the time. Also I love giving flashlights to friends, and those have to be AA powered because that's the just about the only "little battery" that can adequately drive modern LED's for any length of time, that they can find at any corner store. But the "can find at any corner store" is the primary reason AA powered lights are and will be for the forseeable future so important IMO.


----------



## Gimmeabreak (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm a flashlight noob but I can't see the logic in going with anything other than a 1xAA light for EDC. Anything bigger may get left at home in certain situations, and anything smaller won't always get the job done.


----------



## SixCats! (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm a (second time around) "newbie". I will be purchasing my first EDC in the very near future. I've spent HOURS & HOURS researching this site (and the Web) for all manner of Flashlights/Batteries. At this point, I am mostly interested in ONE cell models due to size/ease of EDC carry. I'm still a bit on the fence as to which battery type. I'm leaning towards "AA" but still looking at 123's. However, I have a feeling I'm going to go the "AA" route for my first light. 

Regards,
SixCats!


----------



## Chrisdm (Jun 19, 2011)

SixCats! said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a (second time around) "newbie". I will be purchasing my first EDC in the very near future. I've spent HOURS & HOURS researching this site (and the Web) for all manner of Flashlights/Batteries. At this point, I am mostly interested in ONE cell models due to size/ease of EDC carry. I'm still a bit on the fence as to which battery type. I'm leaning towards "AA" but still looking at 123's. However, I have a feeling I'm going to go the "AA" route for my first light.
> 
> ...



Not to derail the topic too badly, but SPEAKING of single AA lights, if you started out with this as your first EDC nothing else would ever compare IMO, the best choice you could make:

http://www.zebralight.com/SC51w-Flashlight-AA-Neutral-White_p_45.html


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 19, 2011)

1x18650 is still my general preference. 18650 I find still is the most practical way to get the most power in the fist of my hand. Cell reloads in the field are much easier than multi-cell designs, and its fewer loose cells to pack carry on trips. Purple Panasonic 18650s have very good LSD characteristics, and they remain my general preference. AW IMRs are my favs in my higher current lights when I want to eek out that last 25%, they also have excellent self discharge performance.

For pocket EDC I am a little more flexible, but its primarily 1x16340 or eneloop AA. I use both equally, although the 16340 lights are noticeably smaller. Both have excellent LSD characteristics. I keep them on the shelf for months at a time between charges. The cheap ultrafire 16340 cells hold at 4.18 during that time. I don't own any IMR 16340 yet, maybe some day. Most of my 16340 lights do not draw enough current to justify it.


----------



## Swedpat (Jun 19, 2011)

*Absolutely not in my case.* Nitecore D10 SP(though the clicky was almost unusable and I changed out the body to the older D10), Fenix LD10 R5, Fenix TK20, Surefire E2L AA, and Malkoff M31 dropins are only some of the examples that AA based lights really have their place in my flashlight collection!


----------



## philsyson (Jun 19, 2011)

Xeno cube.....great reason to stick with AA


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jun 19, 2011)

I very much like the 1xAA-size for EDC pocket carry. However, I don't actually run them on AA. I only use 14500.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 19, 2011)

Gimmeabreak said:


> I'm a flashlight noob but I can't see the logic in going with anything other than a 1xAA light for EDC. Anything bigger may get left at home in certain situations, and anything smaller won't always get the job done.



I typically EDC lights that run off of two CR123 cells. A pocket-carry clip helps *a lot.* 

An E-series SureFire with an upgraded LED emitter is a wonderful thing for situations that require a ton of light. Along with that, I typically carry both a AA, and a AAA light for back-up; or for those times a bit of light is more appropriate.


----------



## Napalm (Jun 19, 2011)

philsyson said:


> Xeno cube.....great reason to stick with AA



Some AA pr0n:





Nap.


----------



## Gryffin (Jun 19, 2011)

Fireclaw18 said:


> I very much like the 1xAA-size for EDC pocket carry. However, I don't actually run them on AA. I only use 14500.


 
Same here. But it's comforting to know you can use scrounged alkaline AAs, if that's all that's available. Can't say that about most* CR123A or 18650 lights.

(*There are exceptions. F'rinstance, JETBeam RRT-0 with AA adapter: I can remove the adapter and use CR123As. Or carry it with a RCR/CR123A, and add the adapter to use AAs. Doesn't change the fact that an AA- light that can handle 14500 lithium ion cells is the most flexible format around.)


----------



## Black Rose (Oct 1, 2011)

AA and AAA lights definitely rule the roost here. 
I have more than enough AA & AAA Eneloop and Duraloop cells to keep them fed for a long time. 
With the technology that is available now, AA lights can put out a hell of a lot of light from a single cell.

I have a sizable investment in NiMh chargers, so it make sense to stick with that form factor.

I was into 1xCR123A lights for awhile, but I found them a bit too wide for pocket carry and I am not into holsters, so they now sit in their boxes on a shelf. 

I sold my Surefire 6P and G2 lights in January and now just have one 2xCR123A light left, which is also not used.

18650 lights are my third most popular, with most being P60 hosts.


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Oct 1, 2011)

Handlobraesing said:


> Not much discussion on AA based flashlights lately, such as Mini Mag® 2/3 AA, Energizer® Hard Case swivel head and the like.


 I have been using the AA lights almost exclusivly since I purchased a batch of enelops, I'm just not intrested in the lights you mention above...


----------



## Animalmother (Oct 1, 2011)

whiteoakjoe said:


> I have been using the AA lights almost exclusively since I purchased a batch of Eneloops, I'm just not interested in the lights you mention above...


Same here, AA lights make me happy. I like the fact they are getting brighter, can be small, are cheap and readily available.
Hope the AA advancement continues. AA's make me happy.


----------



## HotWire (Oct 1, 2011)

I love my Surefire AA light. It has a nice tint. It's easy to use. It's as tough as nails. I don't own many AA lights, but the Surefire AA is the best!


----------



## manoloco (Oct 1, 2011)

Are CPFers starting to lose interest in AA based lights?: 

Quite the contrary for me, i gave as gifts my AA lights to family and friends as they find AA lights more practical, and only kept a Peak Kili, because my 123 lights (i mostly use RCR123s) are definitely longer running and with better runtimes, and are as easy to carry as AA lights.

But emitters now are more efficient and powerful, and with the invention of QTC runtimes are better to manage and more efficient. And i definitely cant be without some AA lights, those cells are the most easy to find anywhere, in my country its specially difficult to find 123 cells (another reason why i use RCR123s besides economy), so now im getting a few AA lights again to have as EDC and BOBs (living in a seismic zone, and power outings are not uncommon).

AA also have had more things going on for them in the past recent years, like LSD and lithiums.

That Kili is here to stay, and has made me look at Peak again to get more AA powered lights, right now im getting a Logan QTC with a 17500 body that takes a rechargeable 17500 and also ANY AA cell, that way i can have more energy than a RCR123 light and the versatility of being able to use any AA cell if necessary.


----------



## Lapetus (Oct 1, 2011)

I love AA cells, I use them in remote controls, backup for my camera, keyboard, mouse, and have tons of Eneloops. BUT, for flashlights, the only one I have that runs on AA is a Zebralight H501, and that will be gone when the H602 comes out!

They will remain popular amongst the masses no doubt, but for me I just don't see the advantage. I can buy/stock/re-charge 18650 easily in my home and for size/power ratio, they CANNOT be beaten.


----------



## jorn (Oct 1, 2011)

ITPython said:


> As one can see, not only is the run-time much lower on the AA version for most of the various modes, but the lumen outputs are also less. I suppose that is the trade off for more convenient and cheap batteries, less run-time and less lumen output.



I think size matters more than output and runtimes in a EDC. I usually dont need 500 lumens or 3 hours runtime for stuff like looking for my lighter under the seat of my car ect. But I want it to dissaspear in my pocket when im not using it. The cr123 lights is too thick to wear in the jeans pocket. (IMO even the tiny q mini is to tick). I prefer aaa over aa, even if it gives less runtimes. It's a edc, so I can charge it every day if I need to, but usually I only need to charge my low capacity 10440's once a month. With a 10440 you get the power all flasoholics want, and still keep it slim and small.
For bigger more powerful (non edc's) lights, i like 18650's. I got lots of small cr123 light's but i think they are to big for a true edc, and they lack the capacity to use outdors on stuff like fishing trips etc.(only use rcr since a single cr123 cost 17$, if I can find one) My small cr123 light's do get alot of use around the house and at work tough.


----------



## Lapetus (Oct 1, 2011)

jorn said:


> I think size matters more than output and runtimes in a EDC. I usually dont need 500 lumens or 3 hours runtime for stuff like looking for my lighter under the seat of my car ect. But I want it to dissaspear in my pocket when im not using it. The cr123 lights is too thick to wear in the jeans pocket. (IMO even the tiny q mini is to tick). I prefer aaa over aa, even if it gives less runtimes. It's a edc, so I can charge it every day if I need to, but usually I only need to charge my low capacity 10440's once a month. With a 10440 you get the power all flasoholics want, and still keep it slim and small.
> For bigger more powerful (non edc's) lights, i like 18650's.


 
I agree. Both my usual EDC are 10440. Properly small but still high output.


----------



## Danielsan (Oct 1, 2011)

> The differences are monumental.



dont agree, 1xAA = 200 Lumen 1xCR123= 220 Lumen as seen with the ZL H31/H51
difference is not much, so i dont care and got the saver and slimmer AA Version.

The Q50 will show that its possible to have a small high lumen light with AAs.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 1, 2011)

Danielsan said:


> dont agree, 1xAA = 200 Lumen 1xCR123= 220 Lumen as seen with the ZL H31/H51
> difference is not much, so i dont care and got the saver and slimmer AA Version.
> 
> The Q50 will show that its possible to have a small high lumen light with AAs.



Many companies still measure output at the emitter, instead of out the front where you get real world numbers.

4Sevens Quark single-AA model is only 109 lumens on max brightness. And no one has ever accused David of being behind the times, when it comes to using the latest emitters. As someone who owns numerous AA-based, and CR123-based lights; yes, there is a monumental difference in terms of both output and runtime.


----------



## jorn (Oct 1, 2011)

The quark driver was not designed purly for 1xaa, it will take up to 4,2v max. (works better with 2xaa or 1xcr123). It works on 1 aa, but it wont be as bright as the zebra. The zebra is designed for 1xaa and is way brighter than the quark with a single aa. Not because of the emitters, the driver is the big difference.

Yes, there is usually a big difference in output between 1xaa and 1xcr123 lights, but the new zebralight narrowed the gap with their new driver.


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 1, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Many companies still measure output at the emitter, instead of out the front where you get real world numbers.
> 
> 4Sevens Quark single-AA model is only 109 lumens on max brightness. And no one has ever accused David of being behind the times, when it comes to using the latest emitters. As someone who owns numerous AA-based, and CR123-based lights; yes, there is a monumental difference in terms of both output and runtime.


 
1) You're contradicting yourself here. All of 4Sevens ratings are OTF, not at the emitter.

2) That there is a 'monumental difference' is blatantly false. There isn't anything a 123 primary can do that an L91 can't. For proof, I offer up the simple fact that I can take my Q123^2 high voltage head, put it on an AA^2 body with a pair of L91's, and it will work just fine, and I can see no difference in brightness when I use that same head on my 18650 body. L91's have just as much mah in them, don't leak, and have the same 10 year shelf life as 123 primaries. You can even get L91's for about $1.50 per cell online, and you don't even have to buy 50 or 100 at a time to get a low price (though it does help).


----------



## speedsix (Oct 1, 2011)

I simply will not buy any light that doesn't take AA or AAA. I know a lot of others who have made the move to simplify their batteries as well. Light nerds take a perverse joy in owning lights that take weirdo batteries but the vast majority of the public does not want to spend $5.00 on a CR123 battery and have to make a special trip to find one because not every store even carries them. 

There are a lot of Surefires sitting in drawers not being used because the owners don't want to deal with the battery issues. I know many people who own them but actually use AA light because it just makes more sense.


----------



## Lapetus (Oct 1, 2011)

speedsix said:


> I simply will not buy any light that doesn't take AA or AAA. I know a lot of others who have made the move to simplify their batteries as well. Light nerds take a perverse joy in owning lights that take weirdo batteries but the vast majority of the public does not want to spend $5.00 on a CR123 battery and have to make a special trip to find one because not every store even carries them.
> 
> There are a lot of Surefires sitting in drawers not being used because the owners don't want to deal with the battery issues. I know many people who own them but actually use AA light because it just makes more sense.


 
You are missing out on a LOT of great lights. 

I notice also no mention of recharging batteries? 

I would not use anything but rechargeable batteries and would not run to any store to buy AA or any other size with the intention of binning it in the future. 

So wasteful.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 1, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> 1) You're contradicting yourself here. All of 4Sevens ratings are OTF, not at the emitter.
> 
> 2) That there is a 'monumental difference' is blatantly false. There isn't anything a 123 primary can do that an L91 can't. For proof, I offer up the simple fact that I can take my Q123^2 high voltage head, put it on an AA^2 body with a pair of L91's, and it will work just fine, and I can see no difference in brightness when I use that same head on my 18650 body. L91's have just as much mah in them, don't leak, and have the same 10 year shelf life as 123 primaries. You can even get L91's for about $1.50 per cell online, and you don't even have to buy 50 or 100 at a time to get a low price (though it does help).



1 ~ Never said 4Sevens was one of those companies that measure at the emitter. In fact my use of the Quark AA model was to illustrate what you can get reasonably expect of a AA-based light at the high end for out the front performance. The Zebralight may have been tweaked to go significantly beyond 100 lumens on one AA cell, but clearly Zebralight is the exception instead of the norm.

2 ~ Difference is still monumental. I recently heard from Milky that my custom ordered L1 Project had been completed. The low is now a 30 - 40 lumen medium mode suitable for mundane lighting chores that require a larger output than what a typical 2AA [email protected] is capable of. High mode was tweaked to push the very upper limits of performance on one CR123 cell. I don't think I need to go into detail about Scott's skills, when it comes to lights. If anyone can pull it off, it's Milky. Upper limits on one CR123 cell is close to 220 lumens. (Keep in mind, that's also taking into account what even a flashaholic would tolerate regarding short runtime.) I'm sure that if I was willing to have the LED horribly overdriven, and put up with a runtime measured in seconds rather than minutes; Milky could have gotten even more output from it. If that's the upper limit of CR123 performance, I seriously doubt that a single AA alkaline from a production light is going to be able to keep up. (Once again, if a somewhat reasonable amount of runtime is desired.)

As for cost regarding lithiums, a four pack of AA cells at a pharmacy will set you back $15.00. Many of us already know that you buy CR123 cells in bulk, online, and Made in America. I've seen Energizer and Rayovac brands go for $1.50 each. I've had trouble finding good deals online for AA lithiums. It's the main reason I use my CR123-based lights far more often than my AA-based ones. It's actually cheaper to feed the former than the latter. Sure, I could use rechargeable AA cells. But being used to the performance of CR123 lights, I find that the runtimes of rechargeable AA cells is no where near as good. 

I love all types of lights, and have examples of each in my collection. But for EDC, I reach for my CR123 models over the AAs.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 1, 2011)

speedsix said:


> . . . the vast majority of the public does not want to spend $5.00 on a CR123 battery and have to make a special trip to find one because not every store even carries them.
> 
> There are a lot of Surefires sitting in drawers not being used because the owners don't want to deal with the battery issues. I know many people who own them but actually use AA light because it just makes more sense.



The vast majority of the public doesn't know about the huge savings from buying online, in bulk, and Made in America cells. Some do know, but can't wrap their minds around the concept of buying batteries online. Battery Station cells can often be found for less than $1.50 each. A major brand such as Rayovac or Energizer . . . right at $1.50. There's no reason those SureFires should be sitting unused in drawers. As for saving money, if you use AA alkies, yes. If you use lithium AA cells, those are about $15.00 for a four pack. More expensive than four lithium CR123 cells bought online.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Oct 1, 2011)

If would be foolish not to have an AA light in our "arsenal". Should you be in the middle of nowhere without any electricity, you'd have better chances to find AA batteries in the lowliest store.


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 1, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> but clearly Zebralight is the exception instead of the norm.


 
Perhaps it is the exception, but the fact that even one exception exists, automatically invalidates the type of universal generalization which you are advocating here.



Monocrom said:


> 2 ~ Difference is still monumental. I recently heard from Milky that my custom ordered L1 Project had been completed. The low is now a 30 - 40 lumen medium mode suitable for mundane lighting chores that require a larger output than what a typical 2AA [email protected] is capable of. High mode was tweaked to push the very upper limits of performance on one CR123 cell. I don't think I need to go into detail about Scott's skills, when it comes to lights. If anyone can pull it off, it's Milky. Upper limits on one CR123 cell is close to 220 lumens. (Keep in mind, that's also taking into account what even a flashaholic would tolerate regarding short runtime.) I'm sure that if I was willing to have the LED horribly overdriven, and put up with a runtime measured in seconds rather than minutes; Milky could have gotten even more output from it. If that's the upper limit of CR123 performance, I seriously doubt that a single AA alkaline from a production light is going to be able to keep up. (Once again, if a somewhat reasonable amount of runtime is desired.)



Again, no. See above. 



Monocrom said:


> As for cost regarding lithiums, a four pack of AA cells at a pharmacy will set you back $15.00. Many of us already know that you buy CR123 cells in bulk, online, and Made in America. I've seen Energizer and Rayovac brands go for $1.50 each. I've had trouble finding good deals online for AA lithiums. It's the main reason I use my CR123-based lights far more often than my AA-based ones. It's actually cheaper to feed the former than the latter. Sure, I could use rechargeable AA cells. But being used to the performance of CR123 lights, I find that the runtimes of rechargeable AA cells is no where near as good.
> 
> I love all types of lights, and have examples of each in my collection. But for EDC, I reach for my CR123 models over the AAs.


 
If you can't find L91's for less than $1.50 ea. I guess you're not looking very hard. Here's a 4 pack for $3.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0016BR17C/?tag=cpf0b6-20

That makes them less than a $1 a cell, and I don't know of any place online where you can get quality 123 primaries for that low of a price, even when you buy them in lots of 100.

Here's a box of 24 for $1.47 per cell. That's more than the price above in fact, but it's about the going rate for the prices I pay for them. I always keep a 6x2 powerpax full of them in my camping equipment and emergency preparedness supplies, as well as another 6x2 of them in our pantry. They're too good and go into too many things not to have them on hand, although I use eneloops and duraloops as my standard cell.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001NP9WJQ/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## Tenebrae (Oct 1, 2011)

To answer the original question of this post, I can't speak for others but I know I am.
I started with AA's then migrated to AAA's and because of the quality of flashlight I was purchasing (low), decided not to go any further down that rocky road.

I skipped over the CR123's, RCR123's and anything with a 14 in the prefix. I went directly to 18650's and now I'm a happy camper. Yeah, I had to buy a charger but once I got that out of the way it was clear sailing. No mo' AA's for me!


----------



## DanM (Oct 2, 2011)

Just to be fair the AA Ultimate Photo Lithium Battery listed on Amazons web site want 4.99 for shipping, if you order 10 packs shipping comes to 49.99 so its 4.99 shipping for each pack.


----------



## Richub (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm not losing interest in AA lights, I'm looking out for them! 

CR123a or 18650 based lights rock in terms of lumens vs size, but AA based lights are the ones you can always and easily get batteries for. 
Besides that, most people own AA/AAA chargers, so recharging my AA/AAA Ni-Mh batteries when I'm away from home is almost always possible too. Compare that to the number of people who own a 18650/RCR123a charger, and you'll get my point exactly. 

When I'm on a trip, my main lights are AA based: Fenix LD25, LD40 and TK41. (My AAA lights LD01 & E05 are always in my jeans pockets) 

My CR123a and 18650 based lights stay home more and more the last months.


----------



## TyJo (Oct 2, 2011)

I use rechargeable batteries, but quality CR123 cells are the best non rechargable cells currently available for flashlights. Energizer lithiums cannot compete with the energy density of CR123s. Like mentioned previously, arguments otherwise are referring to drivers that are specifically made for AA NiMH/alkaline or have a wide voltage range. That being said I think Eneloop AA cells are probably my favorite battery (but my EDC does not use them).


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 2, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> Again, no. See above.


 
A compelling rebuttal to a detailed post. 

Even though you glossed over it, I'll be sure to put my custom L1 through its paces; after getting that Zebralight model to test out side-by-side.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 2, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> Perhaps it is the exception, but the fact that even one exception exists, automatically invalidates the type of universal generalization which you are advocating here.


 
I am not so sure how I make of this sentence. I have always liked Zebralight AA lights because they make the most efficient driver amongst all manufacturers who are also making AA lights, but Zebralight truly is an exception. From what I see, just because Zebralight can make it doesn't mean it is the norm, and that every other manufacturer may or may not come up with something as efficient or better is yet unknown. That said, just because there is an Al Qaeda does not also automatically make every Muslim bad, nor because there is a serial killer in New York it does not make Americans killers. These clearly are exceptions.


----------



## m1ke (Oct 2, 2011)

Richub said:


> When I'm on a trip, my main lights are AA based: Fenix LD25, LD40 and TK41. (My AAA lights LD01 & E05 are always in my jeans pockets)


Two at once? Haha, that's above and beyond, man, I admire your dedication.


----------



## Richub (Oct 2, 2011)

It isn't that strange though... 
Outside I like a light with a hotspot (LD01), indoors I want pure flood (E05).

Just check this thread to see what others carry everyday.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 2, 2011)

m1ke said:


> Two at once? Haha, that's above and beyond, man, I admire your dedication.



When it comes to lights . . . Two is one, and one is none.

Someone else came up with that a long time ago. And, many of us on CPF have found out (sometimes the hard way) that it is 100% true.

Always carry at least two lights, minimum.


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 2, 2011)

pjandyho said:


> I am not so sure how I make of this sentence. I have always liked Zebralight AA lights because they make the most efficient driver amongst all manufacturers who are also making AA lights, but Zebralight truly is an exception. From what I see, just because Zebralight can make it doesn't mean it is the norm, and that every other manufacturer may or may not come up with something as efficient or better is yet unknown. That said, just because there is an Al Qaeda does not also automatically make every Muslim bad, nor because there is a serial killer in New York it does not make Americans killers. These clearly are exceptions.


 
PJ, my point is, that the claim that there are "monumental differences" is a broad and sweeping generalization that paints everything in the same light. (No pun intended there.  ) When making claims of that sort, only one single counter example is necessary to show the falsity of the claim, even if in most other cases the description may be accurate. Not that I'm saying that's the case here. I am not. The point is one of reasoning.

Monocrom: I'll tell you what, you do your comparison and I'll compare my Romisen RC-6 which uses a 123 primary against my PA40... I'll make sure to keep in mind that I'm glossing over things when I find that the AA format clearly blows away the 123 format.


----------



## jagpad (Oct 2, 2011)

I refuse to go CR123 even though you can now get rechargeable's so easily.

I remember when they were practically non-existent (rechargeable's)

Sure I envy the output and power.

But AA's are lighter, and EVERYWHERE !!!! lol

Something about AA's and the crossfit with everyday items like my mouse, remote, garage door opener, ......


----------



## Gregozedobe (Oct 2, 2011)

Some of the "comparisons" being mentioned here are not reasonable (because they aren't "like for like" or "apples to apples" if you want old style) - comparing discount on-line prices of one type of battery against prices of a different at a local bricks'n'mortar store (and a rather expensive one at that), similarly comparing a custom built light against a std production light. But as long as each person is happy with their choices then that is all that really matters.

To get back to the topic (AA based lights), I am finding I buy more single AA lights for myself than anything else these days, and being able to run them on AA is a major part of my decision making. I am unliklely to buy many more 123 powered lights (but I never say never), and will only buy 18650 powred lights if they fill a specific need that can't be met with AAs. I haven't ventured past 2xAA lights yet, but am keeping an eye on developments in multi-cell AA lights. I mostly use 2000mAh eneloops, with a few L91s (bought cheaply on-line) for lights in cars, rarely used back-ups etc.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 2, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> Monocrom: I'll tell you what, you do your comparison and I'll compare my Romisen RC-6 which uses a 123 primary against my PA40... I'll make sure to keep in mind that I'm glossing over things when I find that the AA format clearly blows away the 123 format.



No worries.

During my comparison I'll be sure to gloss over the obvious fact that no other flashlight company in existence can seem to remotely come close to making a single-AA model that can compete with a single-CR123 model. If Zebralight is indeed that one and only exception, it begs the obvious question . . . "Why can't other companies pull off the same trick?"

But I'll be sure not to think about it during my side-by-side comparison. We can both play pretend. I'm sure it'll be fun.


----------



## fnj (Oct 2, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> If you can't find L91's for less than $1.50 ea. I guess you're not looking very hard. Here's a 4 pack for $3.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0016BR17C/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> ...



Regarding the first link, sorry, that's not even close to "less than $1 a cell." The best price on that page is $2.90 + $4.99 shipping for 4 batteries. That's $1.97 per cell in anybody's book. It's a well known scam that sellers like to price things ridiculously low and then more than make up the difference with an outrageous shipping charge. I don't care if it's $0.01 + $99.99 shipping, or it's $100.00 with free shipping - both work out to $100.00.

Similarly, the second link is not $1.47 per cell. If you try actually running a cart with that item you will find they ring you up $5.49 for shipping, so it's actually $1.71 per cell.

Neither item qualifies for free Amazon Plus shipping. That's because they're both nothing but third parties advertising via Amazon. Amazon doesn't even handle the fulfillment in either case.


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah there is a difference between 123's and AA but it is far from MONUMENTAL IMO. I suppose it depends on your definition of monumental though. ZL is even about to release the 300/lm single AA lights... And there ratings are all OTF.

Are they the 'exception'? I dont really care. They are out there and available, and I have them. It would be an exception IMO if it were like a test/concept light and not production but we are talking about regular ol production lights.

Runtime? That all depends on what you need. If you need 200 lumens for an 8 hr shift and dont want to carry extra batteries in your pocket than by all means go for Li - but you might want to do more of a 'monumental' jump and skip the 123's and go to 18650's.

For me if I am doing something where I might need more runtime than a Nimh I have no problem carrying an extra or two in my pocket.

So the whole point of this is no, AA's are not dead and indeed very popular! Sure there are ALOT of more options, and they have increased energy desnity, but AA's are still a viable option. Plentiful (most of us have them already) and available anywhere batteries are sold, cheap, plenty bright for most talks even in single AA configurations, and 4x config much brighter yet, and worry free (alkalines excluded on that one). 

I really have no use that would need more than AA's can provide. That being said I would like to have a multi 18650 >1,000 lumen light, but just to have, with no real useful purpose.


----------



## fnj (Oct 2, 2011)

Monocrom, you're absolutely right that you can get CR123A's at least as cheap as L91's online. On the other hand, they both have about the same stored energy. Stored energy is mAh times volts, and 2900 times 1.5 is almost exactly the same as 1500 times 3. I certainly have and like both CR123A and AA lights.

As to your question why ZebraLight has uniquely excellent performing 1.5 volt drivers, I think it's just called technical advantage. They've put the work into their circuit and we reap the results. At some point, others will get better. I don't know if anyone will ever match or exceed ZebraLight, but I certainly wouldn't be foolish enough to claim they won't - even though I have an extremely high regard for ZebraLight (and not just their driver efficiency).


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 2, 2011)

fnj said:


> Monocrom, you're absolutely right that you can get CR123A's at least as cheap as L91's online. On the other hand, they both have about the same stored energy. Stored energy is mAh times volts, and 2900 times 1.5 is almost exactly the same as 1500 times 3. I certainly have and like both CR123A and AA lights.



I'm afraid I can't agree with this part. I have several 2AA lights, and a large collection of 2xCR123 lights. I've used them often at my last job since I worked at night. I do prefer L91s in my 2AA lights used at work. I did see a distinct difference in both runtime and output. The 2AA lights weren't old ones with older, less efficient, emitters. The ones that used CR123 primaries were not just brighter, but usually had longer runtimes. The 2xCR123 ones that didn't, those were the ones which had the emitters overdiven and geared for much more output. 

Not disputing what's listed by the manufacturers. However, my experience has been different with regards to 2AA, and 2xCR123 lights.


----------



## fnj (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, unless you're comparing state-of-the-art in both categories, it is not a comparison that is very useful. I don't have any multi-cell LED flashlights (that I use much), but when I compare my ZebraLight H51 single AA to any of my single CR123A lights, they are very competitive with each other. So it's not just manufacturer's claims. But here again, my selection is of course peculiar to myself. I think my H51 is more state-of-the-art than any of my CR123A's.


----------



## fnj (Oct 2, 2011)

Post duplicated, please remove.


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Oct 2, 2011)

Here is something else I came across while trying to get some 123 vs AA L91 comparison (which are very comparible) is that 2000mAhr Eneloops can even compete with 123's at higher discharge rates.

I wasnt even aware of this an suprised if I am reading this correct that an eneloop (2000mAhr) can sustain a 2A dishcarge for longer than a 123?

These are pretty old not sure if any newer testing is out there.

From Silverfox http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?67078-123-Battery-Shoot-Out






and from http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?79302-NiMh-Battery-Shoot-Out


----------



## jbdan (Oct 2, 2011)

Since the inception of this addiction earlier this year, I'm now actually drawn more to AA/AAA (rechargeables) lights than CR/RCR/18650's etc...

Flip flop that a while back when I first got into this stuff...aka I wanted the brightest possible output from each light


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Oct 3, 2011)

Also, since I'm mainly interested in zebralights there specs between the H51/H31 (same except battery) are:
Highest setting H31 220 lumen / .9 hrs on Panasonic CR123A = 198lum/hr
Highest setting H51 200 lumen / .9 hrs on AA Sanyo 2000mAhr Eneloop =180lum/hrs

High 2 setting H31 120 lumen / 2 hrs on Panasonic CR123A = 240lum/hr
High 2 setting H51 100 lumen / 2.4 hrs on AA Sanyo 2000mAhr Eneloop =240lum/hrs

On these very popular lights I dont see any monumental difference.


----------



## fnj (Oct 3, 2011)

DIΩDΣ;3760708 said:


> Here is something else I came across while trying to get some 123 vs AA L91 comparison (which are very comparible) is that 2000mAhr Eneloops can even compete with 123's at higher discharge rates.
> 
> I wasnt even aware of this an suprised if I am reading this correct that an eneloop (2000mAhr) can sustain a 2A dishcarge for longer than a 123?



Great find! It doesn't surprised me too much that the NiMH could supply 2 amps longer than a CR123A could supply 2 amps - first, it is physically larger and much heavier, and second, it would have to supply close to _*4 amps*_ longer than the CR123A could supply 2 amps just to match the latter one for one. Power is amps times volts, and the CR123A has almost twice the average discharge voltage of the NiMH at pretty high rates.

What absolutely blows me away is that the NiMH can supply 10 amps without instantly wilting! Wow! That's a 5C rate!

Do we know what the L91 would do with 10 amps? Can it even produce that much?


----------



## jagpad (Oct 3, 2011)

DIΩDΣ;3760719 said:


> Also, since I'm mainly interested in zebralights there specs between the H51/H31 (same except battery) are:
> Highest setting H31 220 lumen / .9 hrs on Panasonic CR123A = 198lum/hr
> Highest setting H51 200 lumen / .9 hrs on AA Sanyo 2000mAhr Eneloop =180lum/hrs
> 
> ...



BAM!!

I think I want a a Zebralight now......


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Oct 3, 2011)

fnj said:


> Great find! It doesn't surprised me too much that the NiMH could supply 2 amps longer than a CR123A could supply 2 amps - first, it is physically larger and much heavier, and second, it would have to supply close to _*4 amps*_ longer than the CR123A could supply 2 amps just to match the latter one for one. Power is amps times volts, and the CR123A has almost twice the average discharge voltage of the NiMH at pretty high rates.
> 
> What absolutely blows me away is that the NiMH can supply 10 amps without instantly wilting! Wow! That's a 5C rate!
> 
> Do we know what the L91 would do with 10 amps? Can it even produce that much?



Good catch, yeah for equal power the eneloop would be discharging over double the current. As I have a background in EE I feel embarrassed I let that one slip, but the difference is still small.

While I am at it I compared efficiency of another light I am looking at by Klarus. They seem to be in the top tier of efficiency along with Zebralight.

Klarus ST20 High 240L / 1.7hrs [408L/hrs] 2500mAhr Sanyo Nimh 2xAA
Klarus NT20 High 280L / 1.5hrs [420L/hrs] unspecified 2xCR123a
and
Klarus ST20 Med 125L / 5hrs [625L/hrs*] 2500mAhr Sanyo Nimh 2xAA
Klarus NT20 Med 135L / 4.1hrs [553L/hrs] unspecified 2xCR123a

So on high the 123's have a _slight_ advantage, on med the AA actually have a substantial advantage. As jagpad states, BAM!! There isnt any detailed reviews on CPF of the ST20 though so these are just based off manufacturers claims. But the NT20 was reviewed by Selfbuilt and he actually had slightly longer runtimes than listed which leads me to believe Klarus doesnt exaggerate... http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff97/selfbuilt/2010/NT20-HiCR123A.gif from Selfbuilts review at http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...G-R5)-Review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS-PICS-and-more!

If these numbers are close then here is another standard production AA that is nearly as good / or even better than 123.:thumbsup:

*I felt like that 625L/hr sounded high compared to the ZL numbers but remember this is 2xAA plus they claim they use the 2500mAhr version. So to translate the 1xAA 2000mAhr ZL value of 240L/hr (approx the same light level) we would have to increase that by 25% to equal the 2500mAhr, then double for 2 cells. 240x1.25x2=600L/hr for ZL. Very close, but Klarus actually claims slightly higher, very interesting since there NT20 runtimes were pretty accurate. I'm on the verge of purchasing an ST20, and if I do I would love to do a comparison between it and my ZL. Oh, Selfbuilt also did a review on the ST10 so there is a ZL direct comparison for example this graph http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff97/selfbuilt/2010/ST10-HiEne.gif shows them pretty close, from this review http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?303962 although the ZL is an R4 bin and the Klarus is R5. But based on the graphs it seem the ZL still has the advantage (except for maybe alkaline performance), so Klarus AA claims might be just slightly inflated.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 3, 2011)

. . . And we all know that manufacturers claims are always spot-on, and should be blindly believed. Especially so when it comes to flashlights.

I prefer real-world tests. And will report back once I've gotten a chance to put both my Milky-modded L1 and that particular Zebralight model through their paces. Don't expect too many mathamatical graphs. An extended log of each testing phase along with pics and beamshots would be more along the lines of expected details.


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 3, 2011)

I prefer AA's, but L91's & cr123a's are close enough in performance & price ($1.75 vs. $1.95) that form factor of each is more important: 1xAA & 2xcr123a are nice, 2xAA is usually too long, & 1xcr123a often too short. L92's are the worst of both worlds- worse performance yet even more expensive than even L91's (& 1xAAA lights are too small).


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Oct 3, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> . . . And we all know that manufacturers claims are always spot-on, and should be blindly believed. Especially so when it comes to flashlights.
> 
> I prefer real-world tests...



I had been editing that post for quite a while so perhaps when you first read it I didnt have them in there but I linked several real world tests from selfbuilt, and my previous post of real world battery testing from silverfox. I also specifically stated where I used manufacturers data, which should be implied that they shouldnt be trusted as absolute. 

I applaud selfbuilt's testing. But one thing is he always groups by same battery type. Usually that is best, as most only look at specific batterey types. It would be interesting to graph same model flashlights that use different batteries together like the H31 vs H51 to see what difference just the battery format makes when deciding on an otherwise identical light, since it would be reasonable to assume one might have limited there choice to a brand like zebralight for the efficiency and UI, but need to decide on AA vs 123.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 3, 2011)

DIΩDΣ;3760719 said:


> Also, since I'm mainly interested in zebralights there specs between the H51/H31 (same except battery) are:
> Highest setting H31 220 lumen / .9 hrs on Panasonic CR123A = 198lum/hr
> Highest setting H51 200 lumen / .9 hrs on AA Sanyo 2000mAhr Eneloop =180lum/hrs
> 
> ...


And even less difference judged by the eye, particularly under real world usage.


leon2245 said:


> (& 1xAAA lights are too small).


The popularity of the L0D, Sapphire, LF2XT, ArcAAA, Maratac/iTP, among others doesn't dispute your point, other than to signify that it is simply another opinion held by some. The AAA light is going nowhere but up from here.


----------



## Wiggle (Oct 3, 2011)

About a year ago I'd say I was losing interest in AA lights. I was quite happy with 18650 and 123/16340 formats. But now I enjoy a couple multi-AA lights. In particular the Jetbeam PA40. Very cool form factor and excellent runtime/power balance. I do have a couple 2AA lights (Fenix L2D and Quark AA2 NW-T-R5) and I enjoy them but I find I like 1 x 18650 bettter. One of the issues I find is that li-ions seem to respond better to regular topping off than eneloops do.


----------



## TyJo (Oct 3, 2011)

fnj said:


> Monocrom, you're absolutely right that you can get CR123A's at least as cheap as L91's online. On the other hand, they both have about the same stored energy. Stored energy is mAh times volts, and 2900 times 1.5 is almost exactly the same as 1500 times 3. I certainly have and like both CR123A and AA lights.


Just wanted to add that the CR123 has a smaller volume, thus higher energy density.


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 3, 2011)

fnj said:


> Regarding the first link, sorry, that's not even close to "less than $1 a cell." The best price on that page is $2.90 + $4.99 shipping for 4 batteries. That's $1.97 per cell in anybody's book. It's a well known scam that sellers like to price things ridiculously low and then more than make up the difference with an outrageous shipping charge. I don't care if it's $0.01 + $99.99 shipping, or it's $100.00 with free shipping - both work out to $100.00.
> 
> Similarly, the second link is not $1.47 per cell. If you try actually running a cart with that item you will find they ring you up $5.49 for shipping, so it's actually $1.71 per cell.
> 
> Neither item qualifies for free Amazon Plus shipping. That's because they're both nothing but third parties advertising via Amazon. Amazon doesn't even handle the fulfillment in either case.



To echo other posters here, you're not comparing apples to apples. Shipping costs will differ from seller to seller. While that may influence any decision as to who to purchase from, the actual price per cell is still lower. You can throw in irrelevant criteria if you want, and again, not to say that shipping cost isn't relevant in terms of making a decision where/who to buy from, but in terms of actual cost per cell, it's still cheaper.


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 3, 2011)

ITPython said:


> Obviously AA (non lithium) primaries will be cheaper and easier to find than 123's, but you just can't beat the performance of a 123 when comparing to a AA cell.



I think Diode's data above puts this claim down quite convincingly.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't remember what my last comment in this thread was.

I still have and won't be rid of several 1AA lights such as LumaPower ConneXion and a few Chinese cheapies from DX.

But that said a single 123 light has 3V to draw from and put out compared to 1.2V from an AA. Lith AA ups this a little but I have not had good enough 3V AA'a to take advantage. Also a 123 light like my beloved Fenix P2D fit my right from pocket better than and are brighter than the 1AA like a Fenix L1D.

It's all rather moot anyhow. No job I have had or am likely to have allow me to try something like good LiIon AA in a good AA light. I just soldier on with the P2D, which still has the best operation of any light I have ever tried and is still bright enough to make people say wow.....


----------



## Tenebrae (Oct 5, 2011)

I need to fess up. Come clean. Confess my sins. After professing no interest whatsoever in AA lights, I just bought an AA light.

I bought it, you see, as a gift.

My nephew is a trucker and needs a light he can get batteries for wherever he is. It made no sense to buy him something powered by my favorite source, the 18650. So I decided that for his needs, a four-AA-battery flashlight made the most sense. 

So while I personally don't have any interest in AA flashlights, they do--as a category--make a whole lot of sense.


----------



## Joe Hone (Oct 5, 2011)

Nope, just got a used Polestar to use on the farm. I have an assortment of lights running on the more common Li-ion batteries, including a DBS with the same LED running on 2x 18350 batteries, and while the Polestar isn't as bright, it does what I want on 6 eneloops and is very comfortable to hold when using.


----------



## Black Rose (Oct 5, 2011)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Also a 123 light like my beloved Fenix P2D fit my right from pocket better than and are brighter than the 1AA like a Fenix L1D.


I have several Fenix P2D lights and they are the only reason I still use CR123A primary cells.


----------



## Tommygun45 (Oct 5, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> To echo other posters here, you're not comparing apples to apples. Shipping costs will differ from seller to seller. While that may influence any decision as to who to purchase from, the actual price per cell is still lower. You can throw in irrelevant criteria if you want, and again, not to say that shipping cost isn't relevant in terms of making a decision where/who to buy from, but in terms of actual cost per cell, it's still cheaper.



I would have to disagree here. AA Lithiums are not cheaper than CR123's. Sure, you can find a reseller on Amazon that sells them for a cheaper per cell price, however they simply markup the shipping. They are not marking up the shipping because for some odd reason it costs them more to ship the items than anyone else in the country, they are marking up the shipping in order to make a profit. If you do your online shopping by looking at the cheapest price you can find for an item, and then select that item, regardless of shipping costs, you are simply falling into their trap. 

Imagine if over on the MP I was selling E2D heads for $17, brand new, and you were selling them for $22 shipped brand new. Well I am sure that most people would want to purchase them from me. However, if I included some tiny small print that said "$10 shipping and handling extra" that would not mean that my $17 I was charging was actually _reflective of the price of the item_, it was just a simple marketing ploy to make someone click on my link over yours.

This happens on ebay daily. So no, it is not 'irrelevant criteria', it is a marketing scheme designed to trick people. The cost per cell, in the given example, is not cheaper than the compared 123 deals that are available on the internet. Period. Until you can get x amount of AA lithium's to your front door for cheaper than x amount of CR123's, they are simply not cheaper. This is Marketing 101.


----------



## sunfire (Oct 5, 2011)

I was an CR123A fan years ago...
AAs lights were weak and batteries were bad.
With the new leds and lsd batteries everything changed.
Now, I like 2AA lights most of all. I like the size, output and runtime these lights provide.
My digital camera is 2AA too, so I have the entire amount of batteries I need for both devices.:naughty:
Even though, sometimes I dream of some strange lights...Stinger Led HP, Surefire G3, M4 Devastator, Mag 6D...:sweat:


----------



## anomalyconcept (Nov 9, 2011)

I put priority on AA lights because they typically have a smaller diameter than the CR123a counterpart. It's an important factor for me as I mainly carry it on person in a front pocket. A CR123 based light is a bit bulkier and doesn't quite completely disappear on me. I also prefer AA lights since I have a moderate collection of eneloops and the availability of alkalines in the event that my supply runs out. CR123s are pretty hard to find in a pinch, and I haven't fully investigated or been willing to invest in a whole other supply chain for them quite yet. Hopefully the ones that came with the lights won't run out anytime soon.


----------



## texas cop (Nov 9, 2011)

About half of my lights are AA. You can find batteries anywhere for them, and at about anytime. Though I usually use enloops. A few are also rated for 14500's.


----------



## DHart (Nov 9, 2011)

Just weighing in again after a long while. My preferred flashlight form factors are single AA (14500 capable) and single 18650. I have some lights that run on single and double RCR123 cells, which are really nice, but not at the top of my preference. I don't run primaries in any of my lights, because with 14500, RCR123, and 18650, I don't need to... but I would use primaries, if circumstances required that.

I prefer the single AA form factor for daily carry/use, but I always choose lights which are designed for broad-voltage, up to 4.2v (14500 li-ion) or Zebralights which are optimized for Eneloop NiMH. The ability to run (even with much reduced output) the all-common AA alkaline is a major benefit indeed... though I would ONLY use a AA alkaline if it were all that was available and in many places/circumstances that is all that would be available. 

For regular use, however, I just love the single AA size lights that run on the fantabulous 14500 li-ion, where one gains the benefit of superb output level with reasonably good runtime... and can freshen back up to 100% daily, or whenever needed, to start the next day at top charge. 

I really dislike running primary cells (as long as I can recharge li-ions or Eneloops) as primaries do nothing but constantly go downhill and each time you use the light, you are working with an ever diminishing capacity. I do value lithium primaries, however, for their long shelf life and runtimes - great for emergency back-up use to rechargeables.

As a close second, the Zebras that provide surprisingly good output on a AA Eneloop are an awesome choice as well.

I have lost no interest whatsoever in the AA based lights... the opposite is the case, in fact, I tend to choose new models which can run either a 14500, or will perform well with a AA Eneloop. And if times are really tough or when in unusual circumstances... it's great to be able to power either of them with the ubiquitous AA alkaline, if necessary.

I continue to use RCR123 cells to power my Quark 123x2 models, which are great lights indeed, but would not be my first choice in a limited choice scenario where finding powering options is "iffy".

Even with all the latest, greatest new models, and a couple dozen wonderful lights of all kinds to choose from in my stable, I still prefer to carry the Nitecore D10 running on a 14500 for daily carry. And around the house, I commonly reach for a Zebralight SC51W running on a AA Eneloop. For me, the single AA form factor totally RULES!


----------



## Dude Dudeson (Nov 10, 2011)

I was a CR123 guy for the past ten years, but then I discovered AA Eneloops (courtesy of the people on this site), and LED efficiency skyrocketed right around the same time.

I really, really, really hated dealing with rechargeable batteries in the past, but with Eneloops it's just completely hassle free.

I won't use anything else for my main EDC now. I still have CR123 lights, still like them, and still have no plans of abandoning CR123 at all, but for everyday use I'm done with them.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 10, 2011)

sunfire said:


> I was an CR123A fan years ago...
> AAs lights were weak and batteries were bad.
> With the new leds and lsd batteries everything changed.
> Now, I like 2AA lights most of all. I like the size, output and runtime these lights provide.
> ...



Dude, your camera is a living dinossaur. The last time I saw one like that I was still in college... Every manufacturer in the world is using Li-Ion. Li-Ion is just superior, there is no excuses.


----------



## CMAG (Nov 10, 2011)

My 2 cents on AA lights I do like the size of 2x123 and 16650 lights better 
But will always have some AA lights (sunway c10, TK41) 
In my bug out bag I have weather/AM-FM radio's that take AA so to keep things simple AA lamps
AA lights and photo equipment are also good for international travel as you can't take batt's on a plane and AA are always around.


----------



## Yoda4561 (Nov 10, 2011)

No, they still make AA powered digital cameras, I frankly prefer them to lithium ion, makes battery changes in the field or when travelling a non-issue.


----------



## moldyoldy (Nov 10, 2011)

DHart said:


> Ha ha.... necro-thread revived!
> 
> I agree with recent posts... AA lights (especially single AA-size wide-voltage lights) are enjoying a wonderful time now with Eneloops, 14500's, and Energizer lithium primaries. I think they're the perfect form factor for pocket lights because with a 14500 you can burn as bright as any 16340 or CR123, and still have the ability to run on an Eneloop, lithium primary, or (God forbid) the lowly AA alkaline if absolutely necessary.
> 
> ...



I mostly agree, with maybe an exception in that too many neutral lights are too warm for me. Too many of them remind me of the output from half-dead D-cell flashlights. 

Otherwise, over the many years since D-cell carbon-zinc batteries and incandescent bulbs, there has been a lot of migration and evolution in LEDs, energy storage chemistries, etc. The end result is that my basis lights have evolved to 1x AA cells (LSD NiMH) in Zebralights, LD15, MiniAA etc. 2x AA or CR123 or more cell lights are out because of cell balancing problems, and long skinny lights are a pain to carry as a just in case. I do not want a holster because of the bulk! pockets or clips only. If I need higher lumens or longer run-time, the 18650-based lights are my choice. The best example is the TK35 with an excellent beam balance! Multiple RCR123 lights simply do not have sufficient run times for me. The only twist in the AA vs CR123-based lights are those that accept either AA (meaning 14500) or CR123-sized cells - ie: Zebralight SC80 or Sunwayman V10R. those provide good options!


----------



## dheim (Nov 10, 2011)

gadgetnerd said:


> Actually I remain very interested in the perfect 1xAA light. Not much bigger than a 123, almost as bright, cheaper batteries etc etc.



it does exist. the zebralight sc51!


----------



## TyJo (Nov 10, 2011)

Eneloops combined with the increasing number of manufacturers, models, and emitters = no loss in interest.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 10, 2011)

My camera too uses 2AA. I bought it in part for THAT reason. P2D or Luma InceDio are what I've grown used to in my pocket.

I use Luma ConneXion and Fenix L2D around the house.


----------



## chadvone (Nov 10, 2011)

Not this one.


----------



## sawlight (Nov 11, 2011)

When I bought my wife a camera for Christmas that was one thing I insisted on, it had to use normal batteries! Too many times we'd gone out of town and that stupid 12v camera battery would be dead and not a store in sight carried it!
I've set up my BOB to be completely operative on AA's! GMRS radios, I have the AA battery pack for my VX-7R ham radio, my scanner runs on AA's, the Fenix E21 runs on AA's, I've stashed a 50 pack of AA's in it just for that.
123's are great, but unless you buy online in bulk, it's a PITA! Locally, they are hard to find and expensive, I've a few stashed in my storm shelter, but living in tornado alley the last thing I need after a disaster is to have to hunt down 123's for my RA!


----------



## ExtremeX (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm a fan of both CR123 and AA lights, but most of my lights are CR123 or rechargeable lithium.

I do keep buying AA lights if I like the CR123 versions... Just to have a similar light with an alternate battery type. I don't really find myself looking for anything bigger than 2 x AA.

Examples
Fenix PD31, LD20 & LD10
Klarus XT1C, XT1A & XT2A

I have yet to buy a AA light that's bigger than 2 cells, and I doubt I will. I think the AA lights I have would be great for emergencys or for times I just cant find CR123s or charge batts. Having the same lights in AA versions is something I like.


----------



## mmace1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Nope...

Eneloops - the charge retention, low cost, and slower loss of total capacity over time. Additionally - when traveling - don't want to be lugging around a li-ion charger that I probably should keep an eye on to boot...bleh. 

Know all the people who like Surefire - sometimes bit lower performance, but massively better reliability? I'm not sure I'm one of them...but I feel like li-ion vs. Eneloop is that situation x5. 

Then theres CR123 & etc. vs. Eneloop: If using disposables - the runtime goes down after each usage...I don't like that. The alternative is wasting a lot of money/resources/pollution even by replacing cells each time. Again - bleh. 

Only time I could see preferring non-AA lights strongly, is if I were in a must-always-work light situation - so maybe a Surefire, and (in my mind unfortunatly) - they only come in CR123.


----------



## Chrisdm (Nov 11, 2011)

Absolutely not... A primary purpose of AA lights for me are gift lights... I love sharing (& giving) great lights to friends & family... But I can't give CR123 or 18650 lights to most of them.. They would never use it again once the initial battery ran out... Also a couple good AA lights with a bulk pack of AA's is great for a disaster kit/bugout bag. They are cheap, compact and plentiful.


----------



## spoonrobot (Nov 11, 2011)

I have. As I've gotten older I've gotten less interested in playing Batman and more interested in practically-sized EDC items. Only lights I consider now are 1x or 2xAAA.


----------



## sunfire (Nov 11, 2011)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Dude, your camera is a living dinossaur. The last time I saw one like that I was still in college... Every manufacturer in the world is using Li-Ion. Li-Ion is just superior, there is no excuses.


Dude (so 80's :ironic, AAs cameras are back! Maybe because the LSD and evolta type batts, so widely available.
I had few li-ion cameras. Expensive backup batteries w/ only 300 cycles life and short runtime.
I have a Canon advanced amateur camera running of sony lsd batts (03 backup sets).
NIMH batteries weigh more, but they help the camera stability. :thumbsup:


----------



## shane45_1911 (Nov 11, 2011)

I like AA's and CR123's. In fact, I would love it if more of my favorite manufacturers and models had AA options. 

One of my favorite lights at the moment is the ZL SC80 because it can use either AA or CR123.


----------



## africanexperience (Nov 11, 2011)

If like me you live in the wilds of Africa or any other place which is not what some might term 'developed' then the nearest CR123 is like 6 hours drive and will probably cost $15. Eneloops are what I use, but there are always AAs available in every small town - you would be amazed at energizer and duracell's market penetration in rural Africa - it's up there with Coke! Plus in a worst case there is always something I can pull AAs out of. Then there are the environmental issues which are not to be ignored - where the hell do all these used batteries go? This place is not Germany - they will just get chicked in a hole in the ground somewhere.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Nov 11, 2011)

A flashlight is useless without batteries (besides those solar and crank powered ones), and AA's are versatile and much easier to come by. I have alkalines, lithiums and nimhs and because they're the same length as a C battery I can use them in my C and D maglites w/ adapters. I own more lights that use cr123's, but I'm always on the lookout for good AA lights. In fact, I may have to balance that ratio.:naughty:


----------



## zurg (Nov 11, 2011)

Not at all.Eneloops brought me back.
But I also still like 18650/14500/16340 protected cells.
===buy both.
Lego light bodies are a big plus,I own an assortment in Quark flavor.

radio/scanner/am.fm radios/lanterns, all AA or capable of using.


----------



## magnum70383 (Nov 14, 2011)

all my lights use aa. inova x1, ultrafire, fenix l2d ce, tk40, maglite led


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Nov 14, 2011)

zurg said:


> radio/scanner/am.fm radios/lanterns, all AA or capable of using.


I agree plus my digital camera, and Steripen UV water sterilizer. Also you can get AA->USB adapter so you can power USB devices from AA's as well. Great for traveling / camping to have everything on the same format, which although a good Nimh is best, alkaline can at least be found anywhere batteries are sold.


----------

